# 

## soldier

Czy ktos slyszal cos na temat tynkoow glinianych,spotkal sie tym?

----------


## Pagin

> Czy ktos slyszal cos na temat tynkoow glinianych,spotkal sie tym?


Witam,
Murator 11/2004, 6/2001
Pozdrowienia

----------


## ~Joanka

W lutowym numerze "Ładnego Domu" przedstawiono tzw ekologiczny dom (ze słomy i gliny), ale specjalnych szczegółów tam nie było.

----------


## wilczek

Mogę się przyznać, że i owszem, to i owo słyszałem, a raczej robiłem je przez dziesięć lat, pracując w firmie specjalizującej się w budownictwie z gliny. W zeszłym roku prowadziłem na temat tynkowania korespondencję mailową z ARETE, który miał właśnie ochotę tego spróbować  i - chociaż była to pierwsza próba - bardzo ładnie mu to wyszło (widziałem zdjęcia).

Pozdrowiono

w.

----------


## ARETE

Zgadza się, Wilczek  :wink: 
Nawet mam parę kolejnych zdjęć dla Ciebie, ale muszę je jeszcze zeskanować...
Nie odzywam się w tym wątku, bo Ty jesteś tu fachowcem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wilczek

Serwus Arete! miło się znowu spotkać. 
Przez wiele miesięcy nie zaglądałem na forum, przywalony robotą po szyję (remontowanie też niewiele popchnąłem).
Zachodzę w końcu do Muratora, a tu patrz! znajomy temat. Odruchowo nie powstrzymałem się od zareagowania, chociaż grozi to opisywaniem wszystkiego od początku (niestety nie zachowały mi się maile, które pisałem do ciebie - przy którymś kolejnym zawirusowaniu przyszła całkowita wyczystka blaszaka).
Ale sentyment do tematu przeważa - jednak to kawałek życia.
Nie chcę jednak odgrywać tu superspecjalisty - każde doświadczenie jest interesujące, niekoniecznie zbierane latami.
Dlatego odzywaj się.

Serdecznie pozdrawiając

w.

----------


## ARETE

Mam te maile.   
Zresztą znam je prawie na pamięć, szczególnie fragment, który był moim ulubionym podczas tynkowania: "Wsio wazmożno tolko astarożno."  :big grin: 
Gdy padną jakieś pytania, to postaram się odpowiedzieć, podpierając się naszą korespondencją. Jeśli coś będzie nie tak, to reaguj.
I nie pracuj tyle  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zibi2

Wilczek, czy taki tynk jest odporny na wodę, nie odpadnie ? chciałbym sobie w ten sposób otynkować komin na nierówno, tą część nad dachem.

pozdr

----------


## ARETE

Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć: nie jest odporny na wodę.
Może być stosowany wewnątrz, lub na zewnątrz, ale pod dużym okapem.
Wewnątrz dobrze reguluje wilgotność pomieszczenia. Wchłania wilgoć, ale szybko ją oddaje - lubi być suchy. Ale wody na niego nie można lać  :wink: 
Na komin to raczej tynk mineralny - tak zrobiłem u siebie. Cermit PS Atlasa, położony nierówno. Tylko nie można go kłaść zbyt grubo, bo pojawią się rysy skurczowe. Producent podaje 2 mm, ale do 4 miejscami też wytrzyma.
No i najlepiej pomalować, będzie się mniej brudził.

----------


## zibi2

2-4mm ? chyba cm ? 
no i pomalować oczywiście tak

dzięki

----------


## ARETE

To jest tynk cienkowarstwowy, czyli milimetry.
W opisie tego tynku piszą:
_Grubość kruszywa: 1,0 mm
Tynkować warstwą o grugości ziarna kruszywa._
Czyli nawet 1 mm - to trochę bez sensu (ja jechałem grubiej).
To jest jedyny tynk "niebaranek" i "niekornik", który znalazłem w hurtowni. 
Jeśli musisz tynkować grubiej, to lepiej zwykłą zaprawą, np. gotową, w workach.

----------


## katerhasser

ARETE, 

chyba Cię nic nie uchroni przed zamieszczeniem w tym wątku paru zdjęć z tym tynkiem   :smile:  
czy ten tynk jest ciepłolubny? chodzi mi powierzchnie kominów, bliskośc grzejników itd. czy on się poprostu nie popęka? 
 Mnie się marzy taki "etniczny" tynk, ale nie całkiem rustykalny tzn. nie prosto z chłopskiej chaty. Tynki strukturalne są cholernie drogie - nadają się do ozdoby paru metrów w apartamentowcu.
Jak zatem ta glina wygląda?...

----------


## buniek

ARETE, wilczek, to moze zamiast dywagować coś opiszecie, podzielicie doświadczeniem, no i fotki też. Jakich błędów unikać. Fotki z chaty w Ładnym Domu fajne, ale tynk właśnie miał pęknięcia.
A ten Cermit PS Atlasa, też chętnie zobaczyłbym na zdjęciu jak wyszło.

----------


## buniek

no i napiszcie jak to wychodzi cenowo.
słyszałem też, że ciekawyi wytrzymały tynk "wiejski" wychodzi z gliny szamotowej z domieszką cementu?
Jest też taki tynk popularny na zachodzie Europy, stylizowany na wiochę, ale cementowy - Maxit (u nas robi go fabryka w Górażce). Ktoś coś wie?

----------


## ARETE

> chyba Cię nic nie uchroni przed zamieszczeniem w tym wątku paru zdjęć z tym tynkiem


 Postaram się, ale najciekawsze mam chyba jeszcze niewywołane.




> czy ten tynk jest ciepłolubny? chodzi mi powierzchnie kominów, bliskośc grzejników itd. czy on się poprostu nie popęka?


 Nie sądzę. Jeśli nie popęka przy schnięciu, to potem już też nie. Mam go dość blisko kozy (cały komin jest akurat tynkowany mineralnym) i nic się nie dzieje.




> Mnie się marzy taki "etniczny" tynk, ale nie całkiem rustykalny tzn. nie prosto z chłopskiej chaty.


 Końcowy efekt zależy od wykończenia - można go normalnie pomalować.
Ja akurat zostawiłem go bez malowania. 




> Jak zatem ta glina wygląda?...


 To po pierwsze zależy od gliny - są różne kolory gliny, od prawie białego, przez rudy, do szarego (moja była właśnie szara). Można tak zostawić, a można malować - tu już nie ma ograniczeń kolorystycznych.

----------


## ARETE

> ARETE, wilczek, to moze zamiast dywagować coś opiszecie, podzielicie doświadczeniem,


No to parę uwag:

1. Rozejrzeć się za pobliską cegielnią i kupić stamtąd *mączkę glinianą* (zmielona glina w konsystencji proszku, mączki).

2. Rozejrzeć się za gospodarstwem, które ma konie i spytać o *sieczkę słomianą*. Sieczkę dodaje się jako zbrojenie. Ważne żeby sieczka była w miarę drobno posiekana - na odcinki 1-3 cm. Taka po kombajnach nie nadaje się - za długa jak na mój gust. W okresie żniw szukaj pól ze snopkami - takimi jak dawniej widywało się na wsiach. Jeśli są snopki, to znaczy, że słoma jest w miarę prosta i można ją posiekać w ręcznych sieczkarniach na odcinki, jakie nas interesują. A jeśli są snopki i są konie, to sukces murowany  :wink: 
Ten punkt organizowania materiałów sprwił mi najwięcej kłopotu...

3. Kupić odpowiedni *piasek* (cytuję Wilczka):
_Co do grubości piasku, to oczywiście za grubym (jak do betonu) nie dałoby się rozsądnie tynkować, bo kamyki przeszkadzają. Całkiem miałki ma z kolei tam sens, gdzie powierzchnia ma być szczególnie gładka, (Osobiście nie podzielam rozpowszechnioneg w Polsce przekonania, że im głazdziej tym piękniej) 
bo to w końcu zawsze dodatkowe koszta albo robota z przesiewaniem.
Co jest w piasku ważne: nie sama grubość jako taka, tylko rozkład grubości od drobnego do grubego. Optymalnie powinno być tak, że w pustych miejscach między ziarenkami wielkości 1 mieści się jak najwięcej ziarenek wielkości 2 a między nimi z kolei jak najwięcej ziarenek wielkości 3 itd. 
Piasek, składający się z ziarenek jednakowych (obojętne - małych czy dużych) miałby dużo pustej przestrzeni - źle!
Mając różne próbki piasku można zrobić prosty test:
napełniasz po brzegi piaskiem szklankę i nalewasz wodę z naczynia, w którym jesz dokładnie odmierzona, aż woda wystąpi z brzegów.
Ten piasek, który pomieścił najmniej wody, jest najlepszy._

4. Zrobić *próby proporcji* mieszania wszystkiego razem. U mnie najlepiej sprawdziła się proporcja 1:3 (glina :tongue: iasek). Choć chyba częściej robi się 1:4, albo jeszcze chudziej. Do tego na wyczucie sieczki i wody. Wymieszać i próbować z innymi proporcjami.

5. *Tynkowanie* to już jak kto potrafi i lubi. Ja pierwszy raz w życiu tynkowałem. Nie chciałem żeby było gładko, dlatego ten mój brak umiejętności był moim sprzymierzeńcem. Chociaż po nałożeniu tynku większą pacą musiałem go jeszcze pokiereszować małą kielnią, bo był zbyt równy   :Wink2: 
Jeśli trzeba tynkować grubo, to na dwa razy (bo inaczej popęka). Ja tynkowałem do grubości ok. 6-8 mm i robiłem to tylko raz. 
...ale co się będę wysilał, oddjmy głos Wilczkowi:

_W przypadku gliny nie zachodzą przy tynkowaniu żadne istotne procesy chemiczne, jak w przypadku wapna czy cementu. Tynk trzyma się ściany czysto "mechanicznie", ściana musi być więc choć trochę chropowata (typowa cegła, czy poroton, a nawet te białe cegly KS są w porządku, aczkolwiek dobrze by było wydrapać trochę fugi - wtedy chwyt jest lepszy. 
W przypadku gładkiego betonu trzeba zrobić najpierw chropowaty narzut - inaczej glina się nie będzie trzymać. 
Co do gruntowania, to generalnie nie jest ono konieczne, jeżeli podkład jest stabilny (a powinien być), a ściana nie pije wody zbyt gwałtownie. Jeżeli bardzo pije, to nie od rzeczy jest przejechać jakimś typowym gruntem, żeby się trochę powstrzymała. 

Tynkowanie jedną warstwą jest teoretycznie możliwe, ale w praktyce prawie nigdy nie osiągasz zadowalającej jakości. ściana musi być idealnie równo wymurowana, a i tak fugi, które zwykle inaczej chłoną wodę niż cegła, są potem widoczne przez inną fakturę tynku po gładzeniu lub zacieraniu. Dlatego najlepiej zrobić sobie porządny "podtynk". Nie powinien mieć wygładzonej powierzchni (dobrze jest zatrzeć gąbkową pacą), ale "geometria" ma się zgadzać.

Przed tynkowaniem najlepiej zwilżyć ścianę - dla lepszego przylegania gliny. W ogóle pierwszą warstwę najlepiej nakładać ruchem "wcierającym". Konsystencję najlepiej zrobić na tyle gęstą, żeby nie spływała z kielni, ale na tyle rzadką, żeby zdążyć założyć ścianę (lub jej określony fragment) i jeszcze obciągnąć do równa łatą. (mam na myśli aluminiową łatę tynkarską, np. 2m albo i krótszą).
Jeżeli w ścianie są potencjalne źródła późniejszych pęknięć - duże skoki grubości. styk różnych materiałów, np przechodząca w ścianie belka - dobrze jest w świeży podtynk szybko wprasować siatkę zbrojeniową z włókna szklanego i przejechać lekko kantem gąbkowej pacy dla jednolicie chropawej powierzchni po wyschnięciu.

Ostateczna warstwa powinna być możliwie cienka - w zależności od ziarnistości zaprawy 0,5 - 1.5 cm i nie powinna mieć już dużo do wyrównywania (gruba warstwa traci dużo objętości przy schnięciu i efekcie powstają rysy). Mieszanka gliny powinna być "chudsza" niż podkład, tzn więcej piasku (przykładowo: podkład - 1 x glina: 3 x piasek, wykończenie - 1 x glina : 4 x piasek). 
Jak przy każdym tynkowaniu ważny jest moment, kiedy bierzesz się do zacierania albo gładzenia powierzchni. Za wcześnie: porobisz doliny. Wcześnie: grubsza faktura. Później - gładsza faktura, ale ryzyko, że już nie poprawisz niedoróbek. Dlatego trzeba pracować przybliżenimi, mając pod okiem całą tynkowaną powierzchnię. Możliwie nie popadając w nerwowość.

Zacieranie czy gładzenie można robić najróżniejszymi narzędziami - każde daje trochę inny efekt._

Na razie tyle.
Wilczek, mam nadzieję, że nie naruszam tu Twoich praw autorskich?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wilczek

No co, to już sobie podywagować nie można?
Ale do rzeczy. O gotowych produktach na polskim rynku nie będę się wypowiadał, bo ich nie znam. Co do gliny natomiast , to można z niej robić rzeczy najrozmaitsze. Koncentrując się na tynkach można zacząć od tego, że glinę zawsze "odchudza się" piaskiem. Proporcja jest różna, bo też każda glina jest inna i trzeba to przetestować, przeważnie jest to 1:3, 1:4, albo i 1:5 (prawie wszędzie można trafić na lepszą lub gorszą glinę - możliwe jest wręcz znalezienie jej na własnej działce budowlanej i wykorzystanie jej do budowy domu z jeziorkiem w ogrodzie jako produkt uboczny).
Glinany tynk twardnieje wyłącznie przez wysychanie, bez zmian chemicznych, jakie zachodzą w innych rodzajach tynków. Trzyma się więc podłoża wyłącznie mechanicznie, więc powinno być ono w miarę "szorpate". Z tego samego powodu, schnąc traci stosonkowo dużo objętości, więc łatwo tworzą się rysy. 
żeby tego uniknąć, tynkuje się przynajmniej dwuwarstwowo, ostatnią warstwę kładąc cienko (najwyżej centymetr) na wyschnięte już (i równe) podłoże. Każda warstwa powinna być także "chudsza" pod względem proporcji z piaskiem. Stosuje się także siatkę z fiberglasu, zbrojącą warstwę podkładową. Daje się ona pordzo dobrze wprasować kielnią i nawet pomaga wypełnić małe nierówności. Ma to jednak głównie sens, jeżeli ściana jest niejednorodna materiałowo, przez co mogą potem wystąpić napięcia i w konsekwencji rysy. 
Jednocześnie, aby zminimalizować pękanie, miesza się do zaprawy sieczkę słomianą (albo i inny tego rodzaju dodatek - do bardzo miałkich mieszanek na kilkumilimetrowe , gładkie tynki używa się np. włókna lnianego albo sizalowego).


Powierzchnię można zacierać albo gładzić czym i jak kto chce. Zacierając "na świeżo"uzyskuje się bardziej chropowatą powierzchnię. W miarę jak tynk się odwadnia (przede wszystkim przez wchłanianie wody), zacierana powierzchnia staje się coraz bardziej drobnoziarnista (i twarda - wtedy już ew. nierówności nie dają się usunąć, jedynie wygładza się faktura).
Można też gładzić kielnią, ale trzeba zdążyć na odpowiedni moment.
Najprościej jest zrobić grubo zacierany tynk jak ten

robi się to szorstką pacą gąbkową.
Dodam jeszcze a propos zapytania w sprawie komina, że nie widzę żadnych przeszkód w tynkowaniu go gliną (oczywiście wewnątrz budynku), podobnie jak pieca, czy kominka. Glina jest tu jak najbardziej na swoim miejscu.

Pozdrawiam

_P.S. Z braku zdjęć pod ręką skorzystałem z hołmpejdżu mojego byłego chlebodawcy_

----------


## wilczek

Dzięki Arete, moje najwyższe uznanie!
Gdybm wiedział, że jednocześnie piszesz, to bym się tu nie pocił nad klawiaturą.

Ale literatury dostarczyliśmy

----------


## soldier

[dzieki,dzieki, mam wlasnie przed oczyma pare katalogow tej firmy,wszystko fajne,ceny widzialem ,wlosy debem   stoja ,nie opadaja  :big grin:

----------


## ARETE

A co! Jak ktoś lubi takie klimaty, to niech korzysta   :big grin:  
Jeśli chodzi o cenę: na jednowarstwowe wytynkowanie ok. 60 m2 wydałem 75 zł, z czego połowa na paliwo w poszukiwaniu sieczki  :wink: 
Robocizna oczywiście własna.

----------


## wilczek

Tu jeszcze dorzucę, co ludzie z nudów wyprawiają.
Moim zdaniem ohydne to, ale ciekawostka

----------


## katja

Cudny wątek!   :big grin:  
Podłoże mineralne wydaje się być lepsze pod taki tynk. Lepsze od drewna. Mam chałupę z bali, które ocieplę od wewnątrz celulozą /ekofiber, termex/. Jeśli chcę na to położyć tynk gliniany, to czy wystarczy nabić deski, na to dać maty trzcinowe i następnie glinę?  Celuloza nakładana na mokro- wysycha i dobrze trzyma się ściany. Czy powyższa receptura na tynk gliniany będzie odpowiednia na takie drewniano- trzcinowe podłoże?
Słyszałam o dodawaniu do gliny "zaparzonej" mąki żytniej   :cool:   Co sadzicie o takim dodatku?

----------


## Daniel Starzec

To o tynkach glinianych już wiemy.
Dzięki wielkie wilczek i ARETE.
Mam pytanie zwłaszcza do wilczka bo widze ze obyty w temacie.
Idzie mi o ściany wznoszone z bloczków z "gliny lekkiej",(glina zmieszana ze słomą)
Napisz coś prosze ,jak sie takie domy buduje,jak sie w takich domach mieszka itd.
Może jakieś szczegóły z czym sie miesza tą gline na takie bloczki itp.

----------


## wilczek

> Mam chałupę z bali, które ocieplę od wewnątrz celulozą /ekofiber, termex/. Jeśli chcę na to położyć tynk gliniany, to czy wystarczy nabić deski, na to dać maty trzcinowe i następnie glinę?  Celuloza nakładana na mokro- wysycha i dobrze trzyma się ściany. Czy powyższa receptura na tynk gliniany będzie odpowiednia na takie drewniano- trzcinowe podłoże?
> Słyszałam o dodawaniu do gliny "zaparzonej" mąki żytniej    Co sadzicie o takim dodatku?


Witam znowu (wczoraj forum miało chyba przerwę w życiorysie)

O mące żytniej w tym kontekście nigdy nie słyszałem (może to żart?). Nie w iem jaką rolę miała by spełniać i w jakich ilościach miałoby się ją mieszać. Myślę, że nic nie szkodzi dodanie np. sproszkowanych jąder kangura o północy,ale nie znam się na tym.  :ohmy:  

Deski i na to maty trzcinowe (oczywiście w poprzek desek) - oczywiście nie ma problemu z rzuceniem na to tynku. Trzeba tylko strzec się oszalowania w ten sposób wilgotnego wypełnienia ściany. Jeżeli izolacyjna masa wypełniajłca jest sucha, to w porządku. W przeciwnym wypadku można sobie zafundować pryzmę kompostową w ścianie (przez jakiś czas masz darmowe ogrzewanie, ale chyba nie o to chodzi).  :Wink2:  
Drewno wbrew pozorom nie odprowadza zbyt szybko wilgoci i może wcześniej zacząć butwieć.
Nie znam tej techniki z celulozą, ale pewnie jest coś takiego jak isoflock, stosowany w Niemczech do ociepleń dachów, tylko jak piszesz, na mokro.

Skoro jesteśmy przy glinie, to nasuwają mi się tu dwa możliwe rozwiązania. Jedno, to nasza pierwotna technika wypełniania ścian, stosowana zazwyczaj w domach o konstrukcji szkieletowej, ale i w domu z bali możliwa do zastosowania, jeżeli postarać się o szybkie osuszanie. Montuje się pionowo łaty na wysokość wnętrza, w odstępach plus minus 70cm, wychodzące przed ścianę o jakieś 20 cm albo i więcej, zależy jaka ma być grubość ocieplenia. Do nich przykręca się zakrętarką przy pomocy SPAXów (nie zapomnieć podkładek) płyty szalunkowe ( ja znam takie 50 x 200 cm i, na 2 cm grube) i ubija się w nich słomę zanurzoną uprzednio w glinianej "śmietance" - bo taką konsystencję powinien mieć roztwór. Przygotowywanie tej sałatki przypomina trochę dawne robienie kiszonej kapusty. W gumiakach depcze się rozrzucaną słomę, aż cała będzie unurzana. Taką masę podaje się widłami do szalunku i tam ubija (np. łatą).
Po wypełnieniu i ubiciu drugiego rzędu płyt (a więc w naszym przypadku jesteśmy na wysokości metra) można od razu odkręcić dolny rząd (odejmując płyty posuwistym ruchem - czasem całkiem mocno się kleją) i przykręcić je jako trzeci rządek. Tak dale aż do sufitu, gdzie będzie trochę niewygodnie - tu trzeba szalować partiami i ubijać poziomo, a w końcu tam, gdzie nie da się inaczej - wtykać nieduże, zwinięte porcje.
Przy oknach i dzwiach trzeba oczywiście symetrycznie umocować "węgarkowe" łaty i oszalować je pionową deską. Tak powstaje ściana, przypominająca fakturą płytę OSB w powiększeniu. Tynk gliniany na tym jest jak u siebie.

Ta metoda jest nieco pracochłonna (choć dla samodzielnie budujących atakcyjna przez prostotę, taniość i dostępność) i dlatego firmy budujące z gliny rozglądały się za szybszą techniką - stąd wzięły się bloczki z lekkiej gliny, które są tym samym, co wyżej opisuję, tylko w kawałkach, do wmurowania (Są tu różne warianty mieszanek, z użyciem trocin i wiór). W tym punkcie odesłałbym zainteresowanych do pana Ryszarda Jurkiewicza  z Warszawy, który takie bloczki od lat produkuje.
(Kontakt jest pod www.yellowpages.pl pod BTM-Jurkiewicz)

Drugie rozwiązanie jest podobne, ale zamiast słomy używa się do niego skrawków drewna - ubocznego produktu tartaków (musiałbym zapytać znajomego z Szydłowca koło Piły, gdzie je zdobywał - sam sobie mianowicie taki dom postawił). Te skrawki również kąpie się w glinianym roztworze i wypełnia ścianę. Nie ma tu aż tyle roboty z ubijaniem, ale rozwiązanie z "wędrującym szalunkiem" tu się nie nadaje, bo wypełnienie sypałoby się po odjęciu płyt. Dlatego jako szalunek służy tu trzcinowa mata, stopniowo w miarę wypełniania przystrzeliwana tackerem do łat
(patrz obrazek).



Pozdrowienia

----------


## buniek

A jak z kolorami w tych tynkach. Można dodawać jakiś pigmentów do samego tynku? Czy malować dopiero położony tynk. Pytam, bo na stronie claytec, z krórej jedna fotka pojawiła się tu na wątku, widziełem zdjęcia wnętrz, gdzie na jednej ścianie są łączone kolory - gliniasty z białym.

----------


## wilczek

Można jak kto chce - albo pomalować jak każdą inną ścianę (tak jest na wspomnianym zdjęciu), albo barwić tynk, tyle ma to sens przy bardzo cienkiej wierzchniej warstwie ze względu na zużycie barwnika. Możliwość "złamania" koloru jest zresztą ograniczona przez własny kolor gliny. Są jednak rozmaite naturalne odmiany glinek, stosowane np. w ceramice, które mają bardzo dużą paletę barw. Na takich oparta jest seria CLAYFIX - coś pośredniego międdzy farbą i tynkiem (niestety dosyć drogie). Tu by się trzeba rozejrzeć za materiałem po Polsce.

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

Bardzo mi się podobają te tynki - tylko pytanie, ile muszą schnąć w warstwie, powiedzmy, 0,5 - 1 cm? Ponoć są też mieszanki do nakładania maszynowego? Zapewne na zachód od Odry, ale chyba firmy obecne na naszym rynku, nawet, jeśli nie mają czegoś w polskiej ofercie, to z Niemiec ściągna dla klienta? Pytanie, za ile, oczywiście   :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam - Maciek

----------


## eRaf

Trochę o zaletach tynków glinianych:
http://www.muratordom.pl/6659_9234.htm
A czy może ktoś zna te gotowe gliniane masy tynkarskie (producent, nazwa wyrobu, być może ceny) ???

----------


## wilczek

> ile muszą schnąć w warstwie, powiedzmy, 0,5 - 1 cm? Ponoć są też mieszanki do nakładania maszynowego?


Czas schnięcia potrafi być bardzo różny, w zależności nie tylko od grubości warstwy, ale typu podłoża, temperatury, pogody no i wentylacji pomieszczenia. Np na cegle KS, która bardzo pije, przy letniej pogodzie i w przeciągu, może centymetrowa warstwa wyschnąć za dzień. Na innym podłożu i przy deszczowej pogodzie może może to trwać i tydzień.
Na glinie widać zresztą wyraźnie "mapę" schnięcia, bo robi się znacznie jaśniejsza w suchych miejscach.

Maszyną pracuje się jak najbardziej i nie potrzeba tu wcale żadnych specjalnych składników, tyle że z oczywistych względów piasek nie powinien zawierać większych kamyków. Istnieją maszyny różnych "kalibrów" - do gliny nadają się te trochę potężniejsze. Te małe do gipsu są za delikatne.  Te, w których mieszanie z wodą następuje bezpośrednio u wejścia do pompy (trochę na zasadzie gaźnika) nie nadają się w ogóle.  Trzebaby sypać do nich już dokładnie zmieszaną na sucho, jednorodną masę - dodatkowy nakład pracy.
Pozdr.

----------


## Daniel Starzec

Czy ktoś sie może orientuje gdzie można dostać gotowe projekty domów o konstrukcji szkieletowej z wypełnieniem z "gliny lekkiej"
Szukam i szukam i znależc nie moge.

----------


## katja

> Trochę o zaletach tynków glinianych:
> http://www.muratordom.pl/6659_9234.htm
> A czy może ktoś zna te gotowe gliniane masy tynkarskie (producent, nazwa wyrobu, być może ceny) ???


Szukając wiadomości o tynkach glinianych, trafiłam na: http://www.baumit.com/baumit/pl/main...35/index.shtml. Można pobrać katalog i cennik produktów. Są tam tynki gliniane, gruby VL 14G /Viton LehmPutz/, drobny VL 14F i szpryca.
Sama zamierzam raczej korzystać z miejscowego surowca, albo z cegielni, jak radził wilczek.

----------


## katja

> O mące żytniej w tym kontekście nigdy nie słyszałem (może to żart?). Nie w iem jaką rolę miała by spełniać i w jakich ilościach miałoby się ją mieszać. Myślę, że nic nie szkodzi dodanie np. sproszkowanych jąder kangura o północy,ale nie znam się na tym.


Z tą mąką to nie żart. Dodanie zaparzonej mąki żytniej nie wydaje mi się jakimś bezsensem. Znam człowieka, który do gliny, włókien konopnych dodaje ten klej z mąki. 
Na razie szukam na ten temat wiadomości i to jest bardzo fajne, gorzej jak trzeba bedzie samemu zdecydować się na recepturę.

Wilczek, dziękuję za cenne wskazówki  :big grin:

----------


## buniek

wilczek, a co sądzisz o tym (wyczytałem gdzieś w sieci):




> W celu zwiększenia wytrzymałości na ściskanie oraz odporności na zawilgocenie dodaje się niekiedy do zaprawy glinianej niewielkie ilości ciasta wapiennego lub wapna hydratyzowanego

----------


## wilczek

:big grin:  Pozdrawiam klub Lepiglinów i cieszę się, jeżeli mogę się przydać.
Co do domieszek wapna - osobiście tego nigdy nie stosowałem, ale zawsze popieram eksperymentowanie. (niech będzie i mąka, jeżeli to coś daje  :Wink2:  ). 
Zastanawiam się jednak nad celowością takiej domieszki w zastosowaniach gliny w rozwiązaniach, dostosowanych do naszego klimatu. 
W ciepłych krajach buduje się masywne ubite z gliny ściany, które dźwigają ciężar konstrukcji (wewnątrz dając pożądany chłód). Tam kwestia odporności na ściskanie jest ważna i rzeczywiście stosuje się rozmaite utwardzacze, choćby wapno, o którym pisze Buniek. W Europie jednak większy sens ma stawianie nośnej konstrukcji szkieletowej, wypełnionej cieplnie izolującą gliną lekką - w którymkolwiek wariancie. Tutaj glina jest wystarczająco stabilna i nie ma po co jej dodatkowo utwardzać.
 Natomiast co do odporności na zawilgocenie, to trzeba tak czy owak zadbać, żeby do zawilgocenia nie dochodziło. Dobra pozioma izolacja od podłoża jest absolutnie niezbędna, a jeżeli nie da się jej zapewnić, to nie pomogą żadne domieszki do gliny - wtedy lepiej zastosować w danym miejscu wodoodporne materiały.
(Zaczynając np. ubijanie ściany z lekkiej gliny na podmurówce najlepiej włożyć na dno szalunku grubą papę izolacyjną).

w.

----------


## wilczek

Dorzucę jeszcze trzy grosze do linku, który podrzucił eRaf.
Autor pisze tam jak to dawniej mieszano do tynku naturalne włókna, powodujące „korozję biologiczną”-zgniliznę i pleśń.  Za to teraz mamy wspaniałe, gotowe tynki, wolne od tych przypadłości (nie komentując zresztą ani słowem, co one zawierają).

Nie przesadzajmy. Słoma zbyt długo pozostająca w wilgoci rzeczywiście w końcu zaczyna gnić, ale nie musi się koniecznie zostawiać rozmieszanej w kuble zaprawy na tydzień.
Nawiasem mówiąc w Japonii robi się tak nawet umyślnie, aby wygniły miękkie składniki a pozostały same cienkie włókna do bardzo gładkich mieszanek. Musi to cuchnąć niemożliwie, ale Japończyk potrafi.   :ohmy:  Osobiście takiego radykalizmu nie polecam.

Owszem, ściana ubita z gliny ze słomą potrafi czasem „zakwitnąć”, ale to nie jest to samo, co typowy grzyb w zawilgoconych domach. 
Źródłem tego jest flora, zawarta w słomie – Stopień jej aktywności bardzo zresztą zależy od tego, czy na polu stosowane były nawozy sztuczne i środki ochrony roślin. 
Pamiętam roboty dla szczególnie bio-purystycznych inwestorów, którzy życzyli sobie koniecznie bio-słomy od bio-bauera. Tam na ścianie rosły czasem grzyby jak w lesie, ale i tak wszystko to po wyschnięciu ściany znikało. Przy słomie z upraw masowych wykwity wcale się nie pojawiały. 

Przy tynku, szczególnie niezbyt grubo kładzonym, słoma to w ogóle nie problem. 

Pozdr.
w.

----------


## katja

Klub Lepiglinów  :Lol: . Zapisuję się  :big grin:  
Moje zainteresowanie tym tematem zaczęło się na początku stycznia, gdy zobaczyłam na żywo  :Wink2:  /nie w gazecie/ cudnisty dom z gliny w budowie, pod Pasymiem. Chałupę już mam /z bali/ więc zamarzyły mi się tynki gliniane. Buszując w sieci, trafiłam na wytwórnię bloczków pana Jurkiewicza, która znajduje się kilkanaście kilometrów od mojej chałupy  :big grin: . Rozmawiałam z panem Jurkiewiczem i bliżej lata wybieram się pod Pasłęk  :big grin:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zibi2

czy taki tynk nie brudzi przy dotknięciu ?

2. gdzie i za ile można kupić gotową mieszankę ?(ta słoma mnie jakś nie przekonuje i samodzielne dobieranie proporcji). Tak zeby majster tynkarski wziął worek, wymieszał i nakładał.

pozdr

----------


## wilczek

1. Przy dobrze dobranych składnikach nie ma z tym problemu. Oczywiście gliniany tynk ma mniejszą twardość, niż wapienny, czy nawet gipsowy,ale do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych to wystarcza.
2. Sam nie znam dostawców w Polsce, ale patrz wyżej - Katja podała jeden link.

Pozdro

----------


## buniek

Gotowy tynk ma Baumit. Wejdź sobie na ich stronę, mają tam cennik do ściągnięcia. W przyszłym tygodniu przedstawiciel ma mi pokazać próbnik, jak zrobię fotkę to tu wrzucę.

----------


## Honorata

Bardzo ciekawy wątek, nie jestem zwolennikiem rustiku i wykanczania domu na wiejska chate, ale nei lubie tez calkowiecie gladkich powierzchni scian-sa dla mnie nudne. Cholerka, tylko jakos nei widze mojego meza w akcji, gdzie ja znajde fachowca od takiego tynku?

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

> (...) gdzie ja znajde fachowca od takiego tynku?


Ehm... mam ten sam problem, jakoś nie do końca jestem pewien swych zdolności w dziedzinie obróbki gliny   :oops:   A w końcu lepsze pół musi potem odebrać ten etap robót   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam, Maciek

----------


## wilczek

> jakoś nie do końca jestem pewien swych zdolności w dziedzinie obróbki gliny


To tylko obawa przed nieznanym. Jeżeli są różnice w trudności kładzenia tynków, to gliniany należy do łatwiejszych i początkujący właśnie z nim da sobie najprędzej radę (vide Arete).
A już każdy, kto umie trzymać kielnię, tym bardziej zawodowy tynkarz.
Odwagi!

Pozdrawiam

w.

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

Ok, czyli da się zrobić   :big grin:   Tylko teraz jeszcze muszę przekonać lepsze pół, że to nie jest głupi pomysł. Czy w Warszawie lub okolicach można gdzieś obejrzeć ściany współcześnie otynkowane gliną? Musimy to zobaczyć na własne oczy, żeby podjąć ostateczną decyzję.

Pozdrawiam, Maciek

----------


## zeep

> Wilczek, czy taki tynk jest odporny na wodę, nie odpadnie ? chciałbym sobie w ten sposób otynkować komin na nierówno, tą część nad dachem.
> 
> pozdr


halo zibi2 taki efekt możesz osiągnąć również z tynku cem-wapiennego to tylko kwestia odpowidniego uformowania tzn. stylizowany na tzw."stary niemiecki tynk"

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

Tak tu jakoś przycichło - mróz ściął glinę, czy co?  :big grin:  

Powtórzę istotne z punktu widzenia przekonywania współinwestora pytanie - czy gdzieś w okolicach Warszawy można obejrzeć położone tynki gliniane? 

Pozdrawiam, Maciek

----------


## ARETE

> ARETE,  chyba Cię nic nie uchroni przed zamieszczeniem w tym wątku paru zdjęć z tym tynkiem


Właśnie coś znalazłem... to jest kawałek mojej glinianej ściany  (niemalowana, raz tynkowana, umyślnie "pomęczona")

----------


## katja

Interesujące.
Surowość i minimalizm.
Interesujące  :Roll:

----------


## Sp5es

Dodawanie mąki żytniej może mieć technologiczne uzasadnienie.
Jest to środek tzw. retencyjny, mający za zadanie regulowanie szybkości oddawania wody, tym samym mniejsze pękanie i powodujący lepszą urabialność ("masełkowatość").

To samo (?) można uzyskać mąką kartoflaną. Raczej do tego bym się skłaniał. Radzę uważać, aby nie dać za dużo. Nigdy nie próbowałem, ale spodziewam się , że trzeba by użyć ok. 0.2% na suchą masę tynku bez wody. Ważne jest przy tej ilości i charakterze surowca - dodać i wymieszac z piaskiem , a dopiero potem do gliny, - aby nie zrobiły się kluchy i równomiernie rozdzielić materiał.

Co do pigmentów - można wziąć pasty pigmentowe  stosowane w mieszalniach tynków na ocieplenia. Pigmenty radziłbym zasadniczo tylko nieorganiczne. Producent firma Permedia Lublin lub dystrybutorzy Bayera -być może sprzedaje Chemikolor Łódź.Nie sprawdzałem. Pasty pigmentowe produkuje  jakaś firma w Zgierzu. 

Zamiast słomy - która ma funkcję zbrojenia wewnętrzngo, jeśłi ktoś się boi gnicia, można wziąć włokna polipropylenowe stosowane do wylewek betonowych jako zbrojenie rozproszone.

Przy przetwarzaniu tynki z gliny bardzo nie lubią śladów cementu. Dlatego trzeba mieć bardzo czyste narzędzia i kubły nie z recylingu z pracy z cementem. A najgorsze co można zrobić to dosyać cementu "aby był mocniejszy".

----------


## MAK

Glina nadaje się raczej do domów w stylu country 
ale czy macie jakieś receptury na tynki na bazie piaskowej lub innej którymi możnaby osiągnąć masę nadającą się do nakładania pacą i fakturowania według indywidualnych pomysłów tak jak w przypadku gliny.

----------


## katerhasser

glina z powodu swojej surowości i przaśności kojarzy się z prymitywnym budownictwem wiejskim, ale przecież można pokusić się o urozmaicenie nowoczesnego wnętrza glinianym "elementem". czy to będzie jedna ścianka czy dwie, czy tylko kominek... przecież skoro eksponuje się prymitywne rękodzieła jako ozdoby (w wyważony sposób i ilości), to czemu nie zestawić szlachetnych/nowoczesnych materiałów z gliną? Jeszcze nie wiem jak mnie pójdzie na tym etapie i czy święty spokój nie zaważy bym sobie odpuścił, ale osobiście nie odrzucałbym idei odrobiny gliny w salonie  :smile:

----------


## wilczek

Jak z wielu wypowiedzi wynika, glina ma (przynajmniej w Polsce) jednoznacznie rustykalny IMYDŻ. (to ja, a to mój image - patrz: Mleczko).
Ma to oczywiście swoje powody, bo była w różnych okresach i bywa w różnych miejscach na świecie bieda-budulcem, z którego kleci się "cztery ściany".
Ale jest też i inaczej. W Japonii na przykład, gdzie wiele różnych kunsztów zachowało ciągłość do dzisiaj, glina ma swoje miejsce w różnych obiektach od prostej herbaciarni po pałac cesarski. Można z niej robić lepianki jak i wyrafinowane cacka - sztukaterie, najrozmaitsze formy i faktury, co kto chce. Oczywiście nie jest tak twarda jak beton i rozmięka w wodzie, co każdy wie - nie do wszystkiego się więc nadaje.
W Niemczech, Francji, Beneluksie dzisiaj kojarzy się przede wszystkim z ekologią a generalnie raczej z czymś "ekstra", niż z prymitywem.

W ogóle co do skojarzeń - wszystko zależy od tego kto kojarzy. Mnie na przykład smaki na zdjęciu powyżej (BRAWO, ARETE) bardziej kojarzą się z galerią rzeźby, niż ze wsią. Z wsią kojarzą mi się starannie wymalowane różnokolorowe paski, meble na wysoki połysk, stół na dywanie, kryształ na stole. Wstęp tylko w niedziele i święta. Czeczot.

Pzdr.

----------


## MAK

Country style znaczy styl wiejski a nie wieśniacki, o jakim mówisz (nie ograniczałbym się wyłącznie do występowania tego zjawiska na wsi).

Zobacz na zdjęcia: podłogi klinkierowe, stropy belkowe, meble, stolarka i detale z żywego drewna, do tego zdecydowanie pasuje glina ale do polerowanego gresu czy mebli w stylu Ludwik XIV raczej nie.

----------


## buniek

Położyłem miesiąc temu w salonie tynk gliniany, ale jedno mnie zastanawia. Piasek się z niego obsypuje. Czy to normalne. A może przeszczotkować ściany, żeby się obsypało z wierzchniej warstwy, co się ma obsypać, bo jak położą mi deski to szkoda żeby ten piach leciał na podłogi. A może ten tynk można czymś impregnować? Co radzicie?

----------


## Sp5es

Można polecieć gruntem wodnym akrylowym. Ale najpierw zrób próbę, bo z racjiograniczonej nasiąkliwości może na powierzchni utworzyą się błyszczący film. Dobrać tak stężęnie gruntu, aby wiązał piach, a się nie świecił. Zeszklenie może dawać fatalne wrażenie.

----------


## calibra2

podeślijcie jakies zdjęcia  tego tynku  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  ale przeraża mnie skąd ja wezmę te wszystkie składniki hmm   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## selimm

OPA...

----------


## Yossarian

zastanawiam sie wlasnie nad tynkami glinianymi. i tu moje pytanie, czy nie ma jakis przeciwskazan kladzenia tego rodzaju tynkow na sciany z silikatow?

----------


## wartownik

No i co jest z tym niekorzystnym zjawiskiem kladzenia gliny na tynk cementowo-wapienny.
Wykonalem probe , nawet na zelbetonie , mijaja miesiace i nie widze zadnej reakcji   :Roll:  

Moge polozyc cienka warstwe tynku glinianego na wapienno - cementowy ?
Jak to wykonac prawidlowo ?

----------


## katja

Lepik, witaj na forum  :big grin:  

podaj swój przepis na tynk gliniany, może masz jakieś zdjęcia, to się pochwal  :big grin: 

 Mnie się marzy taki tynk w wiejskiej chałupie z bali, ale problem w tym, że bedę ją ocieplała ekofibrem /włóknami celulozowymi/ od wewnątrz i nie wiem czego miałby się ten tynk trzymać. Chciałabym uniknąć płyt gk.
Celulozę natryskuje się pomiędzy pionowe łaty rozmieszczone co 60cm, po wyschnięciu jest twarda. Kiedyś ktoś mi radził matę trzcinową, ale chyba można ją zastąpić jakąś siatką.

----------

> No i co jest z tym niekorzystnym zjawiskiem kladzenia gliny na tynk cementowo-wapienny.
> Wykonalem probe , nawet na zelbetonie , mijaja miesiace i nie widze zadnej reakcji   
> 
> Moge polozyc cienka warstwe tynku glinianego na wapienno - cementowy ?


mozesz



> Jak to wykonac prawidlowo ?


tak jak sie nakłada gładz szpachlowa 

pzdr

----------


## katja

Lepik, dzięki za przepis i linka  :big grin:

----------


## mulawkam

witam wszystkich
mam nadzieję, że temat tynku glinianego jest cały czas aktualny. Może mi ktoś podpowie czy mogę go położyć na płytę gk (ściana szkieletowa)
z góry dziekuje

----------


## Volund

Może mi ktoś doradzi co zrobić z dziurą po odpadłym tynku glinianym (polepa)? Ściany domu zbudowane są ze 180-letnich drewnianych bali, w to wbite gwoździe na których na ukos zaczepione są gałązki. Na tych gałązkach właśnie znajduje się warstwa tynku glinianego zmieszanego z kawałkami gruzu.
Myślę o skuciu tego tynku na części ściany, skoro już kawał odpadł i położeniu na nowo ta samą techniką. Czy jednak wilgotna glina położona na belki i stelaż z gałęzi nie zaszkodzi drewnu? Czym je zaimpregnować przed ponownym tynkowaniem? Dodać wapna do zaprawy glinianej?
Czekam z niecierpliwością na sugestie  :big grin: . Czas ratować starą zmizerowaną chałupę!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## katja

> Może mi ktoś doradzi co zrobić z dziurą po odpadłym tynku glinianym (polepa)? Ściany domu zbudowane są ze 180-letnich drewnianych bali, w to wbite gwoździe na których na ukos zaczepione są gałązki. Na tych gałązkach właśnie znajduje się warstwa tynku glinianego zmieszanego z kawałkami gruzu.
> Myślę o skuciu tego tynku na części ściany, skoro już kawał odpadł i położeniu na nowo ta samą techniką. Czy jednak wilgotna glina położona na belki i stelaż z gałęzi nie zaszkodzi drewnu? Czym je zaimpregnować przed ponownym tynkowaniem? Dodać wapna do zaprawy glinianej?
> Czekam z niecierpliwością na sugestie . Czas ratować starą zmizerowaną chałupę!
> Pozdrawiam


Glina nie jest zagrożeniem dla bali , wręcz przeciwnie. W tym wypadku nie ma potrzeby impregnowania drewna. Wapna do gliny nie dodawaj!
Mam na ścianie tynk gliniany, położony na płyty trzcinowe. 
Zrób zaprawę glinową z gliny, piachu, sieczki /przepis znajdziesz w tym watku/ i załataj ściany. Stopniowo, nie od razu gruba warstwa. Glina " czepia się"  podłoża mechanicznie. Więc mogą być gałązki albo mata trzcinowa, coś czego się czepi.
Oczywiście mówimy o tynku wewnętrznym?
Glina jest super   :big grin:

----------


## Volund

Dzięki za odpowiedź! Tynk oczywiście wewnętrzny. Zależy mi na tym, żeby zostawić oryginalną nierówność ściany, dlatego fajnie, że tynk gliniany da się tak łatwo odnowić. Super! Wybieli się ściany, położy podłogę z dyli i będzie piękne rustykalne wnętrze.
Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## K160

Czy na ścianę z Maxa220 mogę kłaść tynk gliniany bez wzmacniania powierzchni ?
Spoiny są nierówne i tego glina się spokojnie przyczepi, ale sama powierzchnia MAX jest śliska.  Czy jednak zrobić najpierw szpryce cementową i taką szpryca pochlapać ściany przed tynkowaniem gliną ?

Rewelacja .... już z płaczem szykowałem się na tynkowanie domku popiołami z elektrociepłowni wymieszanymi ze spalonymi oponami , a tutaj ten wątek i oświecenie.  Niedoskonały, nierówny, wejski, naturalny , zdrowy tynk gliniany.

Macie jakieś praktyczne doświadczenia z ogrzewaniem ściennym połączonym właśnie z tynkiem glinianym ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## katja

Zadzwoń, bo na forum chyba nie zagląda, do lepika /pisał tu parę postów wyżej, jest link do jego www/. On i jego chłopaki robili w tym roku u mnie tynki w starej chałupie z bali. Wiem, ze robią w różnych obiektach, również z ogrzewaniem ściennym. I podobno jest to super sprawa. 
Ja się zakochałam w tynkach glinianych i innych bym już nie kładła. Tylko teraz właśnie z ogrzewaniem ściennym.
Bardzo sympatyczny entuzjasta  :big grin: , na pewno Ci poradzi.

----------


## ewazych

jest tu krótki kurs kładzenia amerykańskiej gliny na ścianie  :smile:  
http://www.americanclay.com/online-training 

A tutaj też inny sposób, (fascynujący jest ten profesjonalny tynkarz z papierosem)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SloTU...eature=related  :smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viO1l...eature=related  :smile:  mieszanko


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtDUi...eature=related uwielbiam youtube 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5rBV2WO1_c

Mam nadzieję że komuś to pomoże, zdecydowanie film na końcu jest najlepszy.

A jeśli chodzi o tynki gliniane to jak wygląda sprawa z instalacjami np elektryczną czy wodociągową? Równocześnie mam pytanie czy na tych tynkach można wieszać półki kuchenne tzn czy w tym tynku można wiercić? Przepraszam za głupie pytanie ale jestem totalnym laikiem. A i jeszcze jedno chciałabym użyć tego tynku w kuchni i łazience ale czy można na nim kłaść płytki?

P.S. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tłumaczenia, tak długo jak po angielsku i na język polski mogę tłumaczyć.

----------


## MARTINA1

Ciekawy temat wart propagowania ...

----------


## ewazych

Witam zamieszczę kilka odpowiedzi na mojego emaila, które osobom takim jak ja mogą znacznie poóc oto email : 
Witam serdecznie, 
Piszesz na forum że przez długi okres pracowałeś dla firny która kładła tynki gliniane. Dlatego też mam do Ciebie kilka pytań, mianowicie : 
1. czy ciężko jest położyć takie tynki przez osoby niedoświadczone i jak bardzo jest on bardziej pracochłonny niż tradycyjne tynki? 
2. czy można na takich tynkach kłaść płytki np w łazience? 
3. czy jest to faktycznie tani? 
4. widziałam przepis w którym uzywa się sieczki słomowej jako jednego ze składników, czy po pomalowaniu ściany widać tą sieczkę? 
5. Czy taki rodzaj tynku wydziela jakiś specyficzny zapach orz czy ten tynk jest trwały? 
6. Odnośnie malowania czy można do tego typu ścian trzeba używać spcjalnego rodzaju farby? 
7. W postach sugerują że powinno się kłaść dwie ciękie warstwy w tym że pierwsza musi być idealnie prosta a następna może mieć teksturę, ale czy 1cm wystarczy na to by oddać klimat takiej ściany? 

Będę naprawde wdzięczna jeśli udzielisz mi odpowiedzi na moje pytania. 
Serdecznie pozdrawiam 
Ewa




Witam Ewo, 
już prawie zapomniałem, jaki jest mój login na forum, städ spóźniona reakcja  - bardzo dawno tu już nie zaglądałem. 

1. Tynkowanie gliną nie jest na pewno trudniejsze od tynkowania innymi materiałami. W odróżnieniu od gipsowych czy wapiennych tynków twardnienie następuje tu tylko przez wysychanie, bez dodatkowych chemicznych reakcji, jest więc wolniejsze (jakkolwiek szybkie wchłanianie wody przez niektóre rodzaje podłoża, jak np. Silka może powodować szybkie gęstniene tynku na ścianie). 
Gdy więc coś "nie wyjdzie", można zebrać tynk za ściany, zamieszać i próbować od nowa. 
Pracochłonność zależy od rodzaju powierzchni, jaką chcemy uzyskać (pominąwszy fakt, że z reguły trzeba kłaść przynajmniej dwie warstwy, chyba, że ściana jest idealnie równa) . Najprościej jest wykonać tynk zacierany pacą gąbkową. Nałożywszy szybko glinę stalową pacą "ściągamy" powierzchnię do równa, najlepiej aluminiową łatą tynkarską (nie wiem jak to się obiegowo w Polsce nazywa) i po odczekaniu do właściwego momentu (tynk daje się jeszcze wgnieść palcem, ale już nieco stwardniał), zacieramy powierzchnię mokrą pacą gąbkową. 
Można ścianę gładzić stalowym gładzikiem albo plastikową lub drewnianą pacą, jak kto woli. 

2. Pod płytki - broń Boże, w razie dostania się tam wilgoci - zmięknie i płytki odejdą.  
Obszar pod płytki trzeba przygotować twardym tynkiem (cementowym, wapienno-cementowym). 

3. O cenach (szczególnie w Polsce) niewiele mogę powiedzieć. Obecnie można na pewno kupić gotowe mieszanki, ale np. budując poza miastem można przyrządzić sobie tynk samemu. 

4. Ponieważ jak wyżej wspomniałem, gliniany tynk twardnieje tylko przez wysychnanie, traci przy tym znaczną część swojej objętości, więc pojawiają się pęknięcia. Domieszka słomianej sieczki pozwala to pękanie nieco zahamować. Najskuteczniej jest jednak (oprócz dodawania sieczki) w pierwszą warstwę tynku wprasować fiberglasową siatkę i zatrzeć dla uzyskania chropowatej powierzchni. Po wyschnięciu można położyć ostateczny tynk. Jeżeli warstwa będzie cienka (np.5 mm), pąknięcie praktycznie nie wystąpią. 
Czy widać sieczkę - zależy od sposobu wykańczania powierzchni. Zacierany tynk będzie chropowaty, przy gładzonym faktura powierzchni będzie już zależała od kładzenia farby (rolką, czy pędzlem). 

5. Zapach daje się wyczuć w stanie mokrym (mokra ziemia, trochę stodoły, dla mnie przyjemny).  
Gdy wyschnie jest absolutnie neutralny i daje zresztą optymalne warunki klimatyczne (wchłanianie i oddawanie wilgoci). Trwały - jak najbardziej, tu się nie ma co psuć, chyba że budynek ma dramatyczne problemy ze wstępującą wilgocią - wtedy oczywiście słoma zacznie gnić, a zawarte w niej spory grzybów dostaną warunki do rozwoju. 

6. Farby można stosować różne, choć moim zdaniem nie ma wielkiego sensu użycie nieprzepuszczalnej farby (np. lateksowej), która zniweczy klimatyczne walory gliny. 
Osobiście chwalę sobie farby silikatowe. 

Pytanie 7 nie całkiem rozumiem. 
Pierwsza warstwa służy wyrównaniu powierzchni, jak również wyrównaniu efektu wchłaniania wody przy tynkowaniu. Jeśli będziemy próbować wykonać jednowarstwowo tynk na surowym murze, fugi, które piją wodę inaczej niż cegły, będą nawet po nie wiem jak dokładnym gładzeniu powierzchni, widoczne - a to przez inny czas twardnienia. 
Tu wychodzę z założenia, że staramy się uzyskać równą, płaską ścianę. Można oczywiście chcieć wyżywać się rzeźbiarsko i umyślnie wprowadzać krzywizny. Jak kto chce.  

serdeczne pozdrowienia 
Wilczek

Mam nadzieje że autor nie obrazi się ze opublikowałam jego emaila

----------


## K160

Odświeżam temat , ale jestem przekonany , że nie będziecie mieć mi tego za złe.

Zrobiłem tynki gliniane. Jestem zachwycony. Na razie pierwszą warstwę.   Są wspaniałe, śliczne, takie organiczne, wyglądają rewelacyjnie.  Robota jest BARDZO BARDZO  przyjemna i dające kupę satysfakcji. Polecam każdemu.

Glinę kupiłem w cegielni, piasek żółty w składzie budowlanym, mieszanka 1:3,  betoniarka , woda, trochę włókna polipropylenowego  i jazda. Robota idzie migiem.  150kg gliny starcza na 35 metrów ściany z max'a. Ścianę oszprycowałem dla lepszej przyczepności tynku. Zmoczyłem przed robotą.

Będę robił drugą warstwę, cieńszą , ale chyba nie chudszą . czyli dalej proporcja gliny do piasku 1:3 , bo boję się osypywania. Teraz delikatnie się osypuje, ale nie jest jeszcze suchy. Tynkowałem pacą stalową nierdzewną, wcierając tynk w ścinę - idzie super.

I tutaj pytanie  jeśli na koniec , po wyschnięciu tynk będzie się lekko osypywał to czym go pomalować , że poprawić jego spoistość ?  Grunt akrylowy zamyka glinę i tego nie chcę. Czytałem , że grunt kazeinowy jest do tego idealny, ale drogi no i gdzie go kupić ?  Może pokost lniany ?  ...a może po zatarciu tynk przestanie się osypywać ?  

Chętnie zadzwoniłbym po radę do lepika , ale jego strona nie działa....

Pozdrawiam i dodam zdjęcia za kilka dni.

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

Ja tynkowalem u Niemca - glina, konskie lajno, woda , siecka słomiana. Mieszanie w balii nogami, tynk nakładany reką i zacierany koniecznie DRWENIANA pacą. 
To jest dokładnie metoda stosowana kilkaset lat temu na pruskim musze.

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

Sorka za błędy - literówki. o do tynku glinianego - oddycha, oddaje wilgoc, jeśli jest za prosto - wygląda "Za dobrze", szczególnie , jeśli zależy nam na rustykalnym wnętrzu. Do mieszanki z końskim łajnem ( właściwie to chodzi o urynę końską , albo rozmieszane końskie łajno z wodą - glina staje się wtedy bardziej wodoodporna) z początku podchodziłem z uśmieszkiem drwiącym ale po obejrzeniu kilku niemieckich filmów instruktażowych zrozumiałem ze ta metoda ma kilkaset, jeśli nie kilka tysięcy lat. Poza tym taką glinianą sciane mozna potem modelować doklejając z glin ypółki czy nawet formując kinkiety.

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

a tutaj macie ciekawy artykuł o glinie w domu
http://www.propolonia.pl/blog-read.p...17&bid=49&uid=

----------


## Yutek

Witam,

czy orientuje sie ktos czy istnieje mozliwosc polozenia tynku glinianego na plycie osb?
Jezeli tak to chcialbym prosic o instrukcje (moze byc skrotowa) jak to wykonac. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## K160

Na bank można otynkować OSB musisz jednak stworzyć na niej warstwę czepną dla gliny , bo bez niej na 100% tynk odpadnie.  Moja propozycja : przykręć siatkę do styropianu wkrętami z podkładkami dystansowymi - żeby siatka odstawała na 3-4mm od OSB. Nie żałuj wkrętów - pamiętaj ile kg będzie wisieć na tej siatce.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anna lt

Witam
Dopiero niedawno natknęłam się na temat ekobudownictwa, niestety już w naszym domku mamy sporo zrobione (niestety nie wszystko ekologicznie i pewnych spraw już nie odkręcimy, bo koszty by nas przerosły...;(
ale śledzę tematy i stronki na necie i będziemy ratować co się da... :wink: 

w tynkach glinianych jestem po prostu zakochana...
na razie jestem na etapie przekonywania męża do tego rozwiązania i szukania wykonawców (bo sami raczej nie damy rady z braku czasu i doświadczenia).
mam nadzieję, że ten temat nie umarł całkowicie i ktoś się odezwie, bo mam jeszcze sporo pytań i bardzo chciałabym zobaczyć zdjęcia takich tynków w domach murowanych
niestety stronka lepianki nie działa...;-(
nie wiecie może czy jest jakaś inna lub pod innym adresem?

pozdrawiam
anka i daniel

----------


## K160

Temat żyje w stanie , ale w stanie hibernacji ...kilka postów i zaraz odżyje.
Ja mam tynki gliniane, ale wyjątkowo "wiejskie" niedoskonałe. Robiliśmy sami i się uczyliśmy. Nadal jestem ich fanem , w następnym domu też będę robił tynki gliniane. Są tanie i z super klimatem.  Jak zrobię ładne zdjęcie to wrzucę, żebyś mogła zobaczyć co i jak.

Pozdrawiam Gliniarzy.

----------


## K160

Gliniarze pomóżcie,

Chciałbym mieć zewnętrzną elewację w takie nieregularne fale. Tynkowałem gliną dom w środku, zresztą dzwoniłem do Ciebie Lepik po radę (i oczywiście pomogłeś). Glina jest super , ale jak zrobić elewację zewnętrzną glinianą na styropianie zaciągniętym klejem - klejem będę zaciągał super nierówno i chropowato, żeby glina miała pełno punktów zaczepienia.

To co chciałbym osiągnąć wygląda tak jak na załączonym zdjęciu, biała i takie fale.

Chciałbym jednak uzyskać zwiększoną odporność mechaniczną i na deszcz (okap będzie duży, ale potrafi zawiać deszczem , albo śniegiem, bo to góry som) . Czy wymieszanie gliny z wapnem i np szkłem wodnym rozwiąże sprawę ?

Czy może lepiej zrobić to zaprawą cementowo wapienną ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Cytrus123

Witam wszystkich! Obecnie buduje dom i jestem na etapie wybierania tynków, szkoda ze jest tak mało na temat tynków glinianych (wydaje sie ze wszystko wiem, ale czuje jeszcze niedosyt) mam wielką prośbę o zdjęcia tynków z waszych ścian. Myślę ze są bardzo pożądane przez osoby które zagladają na ten wątek. Szczególnie czekam na zdjęcia od *K160* poniewaz czytając wasze posty on jest najblizej mojej idei tynkowania.

----------


## K160

Cytrus123  - bardzo mi miło. Zdjęcia zamieszczam poniżej. Pamiętaj proszę , że moje tynki to poligon doświadczalny i naukowy - na nim kończyłem zerówkę i podstawówkę glinianą.  Z tej lekcji jestem zadowolony, aczkolwiek 23 rzeczy można było zrobić znacznie lepiej i ładniej. Możliwości gliny są ogromne i ja już nie mogę się doczekać kolejnych glinianych lekcji.  

W kilku słowach napiszę o błędach jakie popełniłem - zastosowałem listwy prowadzące do tynków , przez co w niektórych miejscach zupełnie niepotrzebnie musiałem nałożyć ponad 3cm tynku , żeby je przykryć. Owszem jeśli ktoś chce mieć idealną płaszczyznę to te listwy są potrzebne, ja jednak najbardziej gustuję w "szalonej fali" , nieregularności, fakturze przypominającej morskie fale wypadające spokojnie na piaszczystą plażę.

Listwy miałem klejone na gips , gips inaczej odciąga wodę niż reszta ściany i to było natychmiast widać po glinie. Myślę, że gips należy zagruntować przed tynkowaniem. 

Zmieniałem rodzaj piasku w trakcie tynkowania - piasek wyglądał identycznie, a jednak dał zupełnie inny efekt niż wcześniejsza partia.

Eksperymentowałem z proporcjami mieszanki gliny i piasku. Miejscami mam za słabą mieszankę , niepotrzebnie bałem się "za mocnej" gliny. Te proporcje bardzo zależą od rodzaju gliny jaki używasz i wymaga to małych doświadczeń . Ja stosowałem najpierw proporcje 1:3 (glina: piasek) , a później na ostatnią warstwę jeszcze chudszą proporcję. Teraz wiem, że niepotrzebnie. Ta moja glina nie jest bardzo mocna i spokojnie mogłem nakładać nawet 1:2 , taka mocna mieszanka dawała najlepszy efekt i wcale nie pęka.

Nie umiałem zacierać tynku - i nadal nie umiem, a to daje wielkie możliwości. Pacą ze stali nierdzewnej nie dało się zacierać, pacą styropianową robiła się strasznie "kostropata" powierzchnia. 

Fantastyczne jest to , że praktycznie "każdy" błąd można naprawić. Surowe ściany z MAXa oszprycowałem mocną mieszanką piasku z cementem. Glina trzyma się tego bardzo mocno. Trudność sprawiają narożniki i zrobienie tego ładnie to już sztuka.  

Tutaj jest trochę (nienajlepszych) zdjęć:

https://picasaweb.google.com/kalenda...eat=directlink

----------


## Cytrus123

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedz. Rozumiem ze tynk był kładziony bez siatki, a jak tynkuje się sufity.

----------


## K160

Na chropowate podłoża, dobrze przyczepne siatka jest zbędna. Gdybyś chciała otynkować OSB to wtedy siatka stanowi jedyną łączność tynku z podłożem. Glina się trzyma tylko "mechanicznie" czyli jak kot.

O sufit się mnie nie pytaj - nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## autorus

Zastanawiam się nad takim tynkiem do kopuły, kładzionym bezpośrednio na cegły. Dopytywałem sie i tynk gliniany suchy w big bag 1Tona to koszt 1200zł. Można kupić gdzieś taniej? Bo u mnie to z 10ton potrzeba by było.

----------


## anna lt

no więc pierwsza warstwa tynków (tzw. etap I) jest już na ścianach w naszym domku...
Na razie moja miłość nieco ostygła z uwagi na fakt pojawienia się pleśni...(
wiem, że to ma minąć po całkowitym wyschnięciu tynków (tak mówią wykonawcy), ale i tak jakoś mało to zachęcające...
a już trochę wody w rzece upłynęło, a pleśń nie znika...

Czy u Was też tynki pleśniały na początku?

Plusem z kolei jest fakt, że na zewnątrz upał, a w domku przyjemny chłodek  :wink: 
no i jakoś tak aura taka przyjemna wewnątrz
dzięki tynkom zrobiło się przytulnie...

Ale do sprawy, pytania do mających tynki gliniane w domkach:

1. Czy pokrywaliście tynki szkłem potasowym, czy czymś podobnym  - jakimś gruntem i jakim?
2.  Czy malowaliście tynki, czy też zostawialiście w surowym stanie, a jeśli malowaliście to jakimi farbami?
3. Jak urządzaliście Wasze wnętrza...?... czy zupełnie rustykalnie? ludowo itp, czy także nowocześnie...
Moim zdaniem do tynków i wyoblonych, wyokrąglonych rogów ścian pasuje wiele stylów, włącznie z nowoczesnym, ale mąż uważa, że tylko rustykalnie może być... Jak to wygląda, wyglądało u Was???

----------


## autorus

ile jest te pleśni? Czy tylko w rogach? Jaką masz wentylację?

----------


## anna lt

Dom jest w budowie, więc trudno mówić o wentylacji. Docelowo będzie mechaniczna, ale jeszcze nie działa, dom jest ciągle w budowie. Codziennie ktoś tam jest i otwiera się w zasadzie większość okien (mogło być kilka dni, że wszystko stało zamknięte). Obecnie robione są wylewki, a II etap tynków - gładź gliniana będzie robiona po wylewkach i zabudowach. 
Pleśń jest raczej nie w rogach...
jest obecna w dwóch rodzajach - białawy nalot na całości (taka występuje na ścianie działowej naszej sypialni, tam, gdzie glina jest bezpośrednio na suporeksie w którym wykuto półeczki), na części sufitu parteru  - szczególnie w miejscach gdzie są belki i podciągi (strop jest terriva z keramzytobetonu)
- białawe kępki wielkości monety 2 lub 5 zł w wielu miejscach w skupiskach i pojedynczo (np. na poddaszu na ścianie kolankowej w miejscach słupów i wieńca).
Pleśni jest sporo jak na mój gust - ale nie mam odniesienia.

Pokazałabym zdjęcia, jak ktoś mi wytłumaczy, jak je wstawić.... :wink:

----------


## autorus

A to tynki *anna lt*  Wyglądają bosko  :smile: 





















































Jakbyś miała więcej zdjęć to podeślij, założyłem już Ci katalog  :smile:

----------


## K160

Tynki niesamowite. Rewelacja. Stosowałaś jakąś gotową fabryczną mieszankę, czy tynkarze sami mieszali (glina, piasek, pigment, itd) ? Tynkowali ręcznie czy agregatem ? Tak czy inaczej niesamowita.  Na moich tynkach nie było i nie ma żadnej pleśni. Glina jest przeciwgrzybiczna , więc pleśń rozwija się na niej tylko w wyniku GIGANTYCZNEJ wilgotności, albo jakiegoś nietypowego organicznego dodatku do tynku.

Moim zdaniem zawiniłaś Ty nie otwierając wszystkich okien , drzwi , itd zaraz po wyjściu tynkarzy i należało trzymać otwarte przez tydzień non stop. To brak wentylacji, wilgoć jest winowajcą. Tak czy inaczej tynki piękne. Wentyluj na maksa !

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anna lt

Tynkarze mieszali glinę, piasek, sieczkę słomianą i wodę - bez pigmentów. Ta glina ma taki fajniasty kolor  :wink: 
Tynkowali wszystko ręcznie.
To na razie I etap, będą na to gładzie jeszcze...

Może faktycznie brak wentylacji jest powodem, ale gorzej, jak to nie zniknie...
Na razie jest gorzej (nasiliło się), bo robiliśmy wylewki i fachowiec przez parę dni zabronił otwierać okna, bo popękają wylewki...
Tak zrobiliśmy, ale w domu wilgoć była straszna...nie dało się oddychać...
Teraz wietrzymy ile możemy (bo nie jesteśmy ciągle na działce... a wentylacja jeszcze nie zamontowana i nie działa)
Generalnie ciekawe jest to, że ta pleśń żyje tylko w kilku miejscach (i rozrosła się strasznie...)
Żyje na półeczkach z suporeksu wymurowanych i otynkowanych oraz na wieńcach i słupach, poza tym wszystko pięknie jest suche i bez pleśni...
Niedługo tynkarze przyjadą robić gładź,
to fachowym okiem zobaczą i coś poradzą...mam nadzieję...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Cytrus123

Witajcie. Dawno tu nie zagladałem a widze ze sie coś dzieje. Ja zrobiłem tynki gliniane w cześci domu i tam gdzie była dobra wentylacja jest ok. Pokusiłem sie też o jedno pomieszczenie w piwnicy i tam jest gorzej, schną już moze miesiąc, nawet myślałem żeby je skuc i położyc cementowe. Tez mysle ze problemem moze byc słaba wentylacja. Kolor gliny swietny.

----------


## Cytrus123

> Zastanawiam się nad takim tynkiem do kopuły, kładzionym bezpośrednio na cegły. Dopytywałem sie i tynk gliniany suchy w big bag 1Tona to koszt 1200zł. Można kupić gdzieś taniej? Bo u mnie to z 10ton potrzeba by było.


Gotowa tak sie płaci, ale można zrobic samemu, będzie duzo taniej.

----------


## K160

Ja za super glinę, w workach po 50kg, mieloną na mączkę miałem zapłacić 200zł za tonę, a uśmiech do prezesa zaowocował ceną 180zł. 
Mają też prawdziwe pełne cegły wysokiej jakości po 70gr. Cegielnia Gaboń.

Do tego piasek , woda , włókna polipropylenowe lub sieczka słomiana i betoniarka. Praca w glinie to frajda.

----------


## Cytrus123

Szukam tanich i dobrych farb do pomalowania gliny. Moze ktoś cos podpowie.

----------


## K160

> Szukam tanich i dobrych farb do pomalowania gliny. Moze ktoś cos podpowie.


Chyba lepiej barwić glinę pigmentem mineralnym w trakcie robienia tynków. Teraz jak ją pomalujesz to stracisz "metafizyczne" zalety gliny - pochłanianie wilgoci, oddychanie, antygrzybiczność .... chyba , że masz na myśli jakieś takie właśnie naturalne farby na bazie wapna, albo nie wiem czego.

----------


## Cytrus123

Właśnie myslałem o czymś takim czyli farby wapienne, silikatowe. Może ktoś zgłebił temat i ma jakieś ciekawe propozycje.

----------


## Jagna

Alleluja! Ileż ja się natłumaczyłam jakbym chciała żeby wyglądały moje przyszłe (mam nadzieję) tynki - właśnie tak! Mówiłam "no takie....mięciutkie....tak jakby to była glina...." I oto są. Po prostu gliniane! Cudne! Te wnętrza u Ani mnie powaliły na kolana... To drzewo! Na pleśń nie zwracałam uwagi. 
Mam nadzieję, że będę mogła za jakiś czas się pochwalić takimi ścianami. Mam tylko jedno pytanie (na razie): mam w domu dziesięcioletniego chłopca - brudne ręce prosto z działki włączają światło w łazience- ściana do mycia raz na kilka tygodni. Mam też psy, w tym jeden jest czarny i na dodatek lubi sypiać z łapami na ścianie - to widać. I tu wreszcie pytanie: czy taki tynk da się myć? Farbę silikonową przecieram mokrą gąbką i już. A gliniany tynk... nie zostanie mi na mokrej gąbce przypadkiem?  :sad:

----------


## K160

Mam nowy problem  :smile:  Powiedzmy, że umiem już tynkować ściany. Mam tynk gliniany na ścianach, wiem co trzeba poprawić, co zmienić, mniejsza o to, jest fajnie. Teraz chcę dać tynk gliniany na skosy poddasza 45stopni. Poddasze jest ocieplone styropianem i zaciągnięte klejem do styropianu z zatopiona siatką tynkarską.
Klej jest zaciągnięty mniej więcej na gładko.

Chciałbym dać jedną, cienką warstwę tynku glinianego, taką gładź. Mocną, twardą i może być nie przepuszczalna dla pary. Jednocześnie, nie chce robić obrzutki na tym poddaszu, czyli szukam takiego dodatku do gliny, który zapewni przyczepność do gładkiego podłoża mineralnego, prawie sufitu.

No i tutaj na myśl przychodzi mi wapno. Da super kolor z moja gliną, jest zdrowe, plastyczne, fajne....ale jakoś w sieci mieszanie gliny z wapnem jest odradzane, nie polecane. Co innego cement. Podobno mieszanina cementu z wapnem w proporcjach 1cem-1glina-6piasek daje bardzo mocny tynk.
Tylko, że ja nie chcę cementu popiołowego w sypialni, no i nie chcę malować tynku. Czyli wychodzi na to, że jedyną opcją dla mnie jest Cement I bez popiołowy, ale dlaczego nie wapno?

----------


## jarek244

> Mam nowy problem  Powiedzmy, że umiem już tynkować ściany. Mam tynk gliniany na ścianach, wiem co trzeba poprawić, co zmienić, mniejsza o to, jest fajnie. Teraz chcę dać tynk gliniany na skosy poddasza 45stopni. Poddasze jest ocieplone styropianem i zaciągnięte klejem do styropianu z zatopiona siatką tynkarską.
> Klej jest zaciągnięty mniej więcej na gładko.
> 
> Chciałbym dać jedną, cienką warstwę tynku glinianego, taką gładź. Mocną, twardą i może być nie przepuszczalna dla pary. Jednocześnie, nie chce robić obrzutki na tym poddaszu, czyli szukam takiego dodatku do gliny, który zapewni przyczepność do gładkiego podłoża mineralnego, prawie sufitu.
> 
> No i tutaj na myśl przychodzi mi wapno. Da super kolor z moja gliną, jest zdrowe, plastyczne, fajne....ale jakoś w sieci mieszanie gliny z wapnem jest odradzane, nie polecane. Co innego cement. Podobno mieszanina cementu z wapnem w proporcjach 1cem-1glina-6piasek daje bardzo mocny tynk.
> Tylko, że ja nie chcę cementu popiołowego w sypialni, no i nie chcę malować tynku. Czyli wychodzi na to, że jedyną opcją dla mnie jest Cement I bez popiołowy, ale dlaczego nie wapno?


K160 jakiego tynku glinianego używasz, gotowy znanego prducenta czy sam mieszasz z działki wg swoich proporcji?
Sami jesteśmy żywo zainteresowani tego typu tynkiem i ciekaw jestem jak to wygląda.

jarek244

----------


## K160

Sam mieszam i wychodzi super. Glinę mieloną kupuję w cegielni - 250zł Tona. Piasek do tynków, woda, włókna polipropylenowe do warstw podkładowych tynku. Mieszam 1 glina : 2,5 do 3 piasku, wody dodaję na oko do fajnej ciapaji i sru na ścianę. Teraz będę robił poddasze i odchudzę mieszankę, ale za to dodam wapna, żeby wzmocnić, uplastycznić i rozjaśnić naturalny kolor gliny. Na własnej skórze poznam konsekwencje tego eksperymentu.

W miejscach narażonych na styczność tynku z "ciałami obcymi", czyli np za kaloryferem drabinkowym w łazience gotowy tynk spryskałem gruntem akrylowym, który konkretnie wzmacnia tynk. Proporcja gliny do piachu zależy od rodzaju glina, na tej mojej drogą eksperymentów doszedłem do tego, że lepszy jest mocniejszy mix. Mimo większej mocy nie mam żadnych pęknięć. No i mocniejszy nie obsypuje się tak jak w niektórych miejscach dzieje się z tym chudszym.

 :smile:

----------


## jarek244

> Sam mieszam i wychodzi super. Glinę mieloną kupuję w cegielni - 250zł Tona. Piasek do tynków, woda, włókna polipropylenowe do warstw podkładowych tynku. Mieszam 1 glina : 2,5 do 3 piasku, wody dodaję na oko do fajnej ciapaji i sru na ścianę. Teraz będę robił poddasze i odchudzę mieszankę, ale za to dodam wapna, żeby wzmocnić, uplastycznić i rozjaśnić naturalny kolor gliny. Na własnej skórze poznam konsekwencje tego eksperymentu.
> 
> W miejscach narażonych na styczność tynku z "ciałami obcymi", czyli np za kaloryferem drabinkowym w łazience gotowy tynk spryskałem gruntem akrylowym, który konkretnie wzmacnia tynk. Proporcja gliny do piachu zależy od rodzaju glina, na tej mojej drogą eksperymentów doszedłem do tego, że lepszy jest mocniejszy mix. Mimo większej mocy nie mam żadnych pęknięć. No i mocniejszy nie obsypuje się tak jak w niektórych miejscach dzieje się z tym chudszym.



K160 zazdraszczam pomysłu i samodzielnego wykonu tynku z gliny. Niestety nie dam rady sam zrobić takiego eksperymentu.
Chcemy zamówić gotowy z Baumitu, zobaczymy co to będzie. Z kim byśmy nie gadali nikt nie widział takiego cudu

jarek244

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Przypuszczalnie wapno zmieszane z gliną może odebrać glinie swoje właściwości,, czyli łapanie wilgoci i jej oddawanie. Przynajmniej tak myślę. Wszystko zapewne zależy od proporcji. Badań niestety nikt nad takim tynkiem nie prowadzi.. a przecież gliny u nas pod dostatkiem.. poza tym to bardzo tani materiał. 
Nie spotkałem się też z badaniami odnośnie termoizolacyjności gliny.. oddawania i trzymania ciepła w powiązaniu ze słomą lub modrzewiem..

Jeśli chodzi o tynk wapienno gliniany to widziałem gdzieś przepis, jak znajdę to się podzielę..

Jeśli chodzi o rozjaśnienie tynku nie szedłbym w stronę dodawania wapna, ale zmiany piasku, czyli dobrać jaśniejszy kolor piasku

ps. niestety się pomyliłem co do zaprawy wapienno glinianej,
Są natomiast inne przypisy w książce..



```

Na wykonanie 1 m3 zaprawy cementowo-glinianej, 1:1,5:8,.
potrzeba:

*.ementu 162 kg
zawiesiny glinianej 0,20 m3
piasku 1,07 m3

Na wykonanie 1 m3 zaprawy cementowo-glinianej, 1:2:14,,
potrzeba:
zawiesiny glinianej 0,16 m3
piasku 1,12 m3



Komin otrzyma wyprawę cementowo-wapienną 1:2:10 lub
cementowo-gliniana 1:1,5:8.
```

----------


## K160

Najlepiej przekonać się na własnej skórze. Zrobiłem mieszankę 2objętości gliny - 0,5 wapna - 6piasku . W trakcie mieszania zapowiadało się super. Ekstra plastyczne, kolor piękny, spójne, fajne. Zrobiliśmy z dziewczyną 1/4 poddasza no i już w trakcie robienia coś było nie tak. Mimo dobrego czyszczenia z betoniarki i taczki do gotowej zaprawy dostały się małe kamyczki, które sprawiały, że "smarowanie" ściany stało się koszmarem. Pomijając to, miejsca, które jakoś szczególnie gładziliśmy "zachodziły" wapnem, tzn wypływało ono na wierzch, co w efekcie dało białe plamy. Suchy tynk nie jest szczególnie mocny.  Suma summarum w wyniku nałożenia się kilku błędów efekt jest zły. Pęknięć nie ma, miejscami kolor jest super, ale ogólny wynik testu jest niesatysfakcjonujący. Do tego tynkowanie prawie do góry nogami to masakryczna robota, 30% zaprawy ma się na głowie i za kołnierzem.

Dzień roboty na darmo. Teraz zetrę do równa dotychczas nałożony tynk i będę kładł od nowa, ale już bez wapna.

----------


## martadela

Ogrzewam  :smile: 
Czy ktoś mógłby podać instrukcję wykonania krok po kroku tynku glinianego kładzionego ręką - w sensie tymi gołymi rencami...
o taki plus minus efekt mi chodzi:
http://foto.favore.pl/2011/1/7/9/267...87826077_o.jpg

Mam wielką obudowę kominka wymurowaną z Ytonga i od dłuższego czasu czaję się do tynku glinianego.
Tylko jakoś nie umiem znaleźć informacji co i jak.

----------


## Balto

Przepis z XVIII w : "...w ostatnim tedy niedostatku ze świeżym krowińcem, włosem bydlęcym, i wodą rozrobiona, albo też z piaskiem, plewą, lub miękinami konopnemi rozmieszana, alboli z mierzwą i trocinami siennemi, łopatką czyli nogami udeptana ziemia tłusta rozczyniona, zdolna jest dosyć do budowli gospodarskich i chałup wieśniaczych używszy do niej nieco ozdoby i kształtu pomiernego..."

----------


## GraMar

https://picasaweb.google.com/1145980...44358085481554
Byłam tam przed tygodniem, najwspanialsze małżeństwo ze wszystkich znajomych






> Ogrzewam 
> Czy ktoś mógłby podać instrukcję wykonania krok po kroku tynku glinianego kładzionego ręką - w sensie tymi gołymi rencami...
> o taki plus minus efekt mi chodzi:
> http://foto.favore.pl/2011/1/7/9/267...87826077_o.jpg
> 
> Mam wielką obudowę kominka wymurowaną z Ytonga i od dłuższego czasu czaję się do tynku glinianego.
> Tylko jakoś nie umiem znaleźć informacji co i jak.

----------


## martadela

> Przepis z XVIII w : "...w ostatnim tedy niedostatku ze świeżym krowińcem, włosem bydlęcym, i wodą rozrobiona, albo też z piaskiem, plewą, lub miękinami konopnemi rozmieszana, alboli z mierzwą i trocinami siennemi, łopatką czyli nogami udeptana ziemia tłusta rozczyniona, zdolna jest dosyć do budowli gospodarskich i chałup wieśniaczych używszy do niej nieco ozdoby i kształtu pomiernego..."


Choć przepis cudny - zwłaszcza z krowińcem  :smile: 
To wygląda mi bardziej na "masę" konstrukcyjną.

Wiem  że można kupić gotowe tynki gliniane, wiem że można samemu rozmieszać glinę z piaskiem...

Nie wiem jak przygotować podłoże i jaką warstwę nakładać co by mi to cudo nie odpadło.

----------


## RP

> Choć przepis cudny - zwłaszcza z krowińcem 
> To wygląda mi bardziej na "masę" konstrukcyjną.
> 
> Wiem  że można kupić gotowe tynki gliniane, wiem że można samemu rozmieszać glinę z piaskiem...
> 
> Nie wiem jak przygotować podłoże i jaką warstwę nakładać co by mi to cudo nie odpadło.


Mogę podzielić się swoim doświadczeniem. 

Glina z piaskiem i włókna polipropylenowe. Proporcje gliny i pasku zależne od gliny; dawałem 1:5. Trzeba sprawdzić, jak popęka to za dużo gliny i zwiększyć ilość piasku.
Oczywiście mączkę glinianą trzeba kupić w cegielni. Piasek powinien być niezbyt miałki na warstwę bazową. Dobrze jest zrobić glinę dzień wcześniej. Wyłożyć na folię i przykryć folią. Można też narobić jej na całe tynkowanie przy dobrej pogodzie i zabezpieczyć a potem spokojnie tynkować.

Kładłem na ściany z silikatów. Przyczepność bardzo dobra ponieważ silikat szybko odciąga wodę i glina się niejako "przylepi". Przypuszczam, że gorzej może być na cegle.
Stosowałem poziome listwy przycięte z płyty MFP i nierdzewnymi zszywkami siatka z konopi. To jednak nie było konieczne. Natomiast przy poziomych powierzchniach stosowałem listwy i siatkę z włókna szklanego.

Teraz moje pytanie. Jak w naturalny sposób barwić glinę? Jak ją rozjaśnić?
Ktoś wspomniał o pigmentach naturalnych ale takie pigmenty w sklepach plastycznych wydają się dość drogie. W końcu trzeba zabarwić 2-3 tony gliny a nie 3 kg na filiżankę z talerzykiem. Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie z barwieniem i może coś polecić?

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl to jakiś rodzaj jasnego piasku, ewentualnie naturalne rośliny, ale nie wyczytałem nigdzie, żeby ktoś to stosował, ewentualnie pozostaje poszukać gliny o odpowiednim kolorze, ale to zapewne będzie dość kosztowne.

----------


## PrzedBorem

Hej!
Może Ktoś doradzi :smile:  
Przymierzam się do tynków glinianych na starym domu z bali. Ściany mają przechył nawet 5-6 cm, między balami ułożony jest mech i częściowo glina.
1. Z tego co czytam to wskazana jest mata trzcinowa,żeby to się jakoś trzymało?  Mate przybija się tylko gwozdzikami, czy kierunek położenia maty ma znaczenie?Może jakieś inne rozwiązanie? 
2. Czy stara glina , która nie odpadła przy zdzieraniu farby może zostać ?

----------


## geologrambit

Witam wznawiam temat,o tynkach jeśli są zainteresowani,po pierwsze jeśli glina nie odpadła to ją zostaw na ścianie ,właśnie robię sobie tynk gliniany w mieszkaniu we Wrocławia ,zrobiłem takie tynki w Niemczech na różnych ścianach i w różnych domach,pisze tu bo poczytalem i śmiać mi sie chce co niektórzy wpisują, pierwsze nie piszcie nic prawdopodobnie lub podejrzewam tylko konkretnie ,wiem lub nie  itd.bo ciągle pokutuja mity o glinie nawet tutaj,po drugie badania na temat gliny i tynków są prowadzone od ponad 30 lat w Niemczech wlaboratorium budownictwa eksperymentalnego w Kassel ,od 1974 roku przez Gernot Minke prof dr inż.

----------


## Balto

geologrambit: to ja ci podrzucę przepis wcale nie eksperymentalny. Z roku chyba 53 czy 55..
Zaprawy z gliny (skład:  glina / piasek / sieczka / woda (jednostki: m3 / m3 / kg / l)
z gliny średniotłustej : 1,1 / - / -/ 200
z gliny tłustej: 0,75 / 0,45 / - / 200
z sieczką : 1,1/ - / 25 / 150
Zaprawy cementowo gliniane: (cement / szlam gliniany / piasek) ( kg / m3 /m3)
tynkowanie : 1/ 1 / 7
murowanie : 1 / 1 / 10
izolacja:  1 / 1 / 2 ; 1 / 1,5 / 3 ; 1 / 2 / 4
Miłego eksperymentowania....

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytałem pobieżnie...

Zaprawy i wyprawy gliniane znane są od bardzo dawna.
WSZYSTKIE składy i proporcje już były badane...testowane...
Niestety... ta wiedza w większości zanikła.
Są relikty pisane, ale trochę trzeba za nimi połazić.

Proporcje tu podawane są "z sufitu" i wcale nie gwarantują sukcesu, co też tutaj da się wyczytać.
Bo?
Bo są gliny i gliny...
Rozróżnia się tak ze sześć różnych odmian/rodzajów.
Nie każda jest "do wszystkiego".
Istotna jest "tłustość gliny".
Trzeba ją zbadać, potem, w zależności od wyniku - odpowiednio "schudzić" dla konkretnego przeznaczenia.
Dodać co trzeba (w zależności od przeznaczenia) i zastosować.

Są zaprawy i wyprawy gliniane..
Gliniano wapienne...
Gliniano cementowe...
Gliniano wapienno cementowe
I inne (z krwią, jajkiem, itp)

Stosowanie jako bazy gliny cegielnianej nie jest złe, bo taka już ma odpowiednią "tłustość" na cegły, to doprowadzenie jej do stanu "tynkowego" jest łatwiejsze.

A są jeszcze gliny kwaśne, zasadowe...
(i tu czasem problem z barwieniem)


Trzeba sobie powiedzieć jasno i otwarcie!
Praca z gliną to praca siłowa a nie kapitałochłonna!
Czyli wiadro potu a kasy tyle co na dobry szpadel!

Dobra glina powinna być sezonowana...

Adam M.

----------


## Balto

Adam M: sezonowana? Chyba latowana... bo zanim coś z niej będzie minie kilka ładnych lat. Gdzieś mam opisy tego jak przygotowano glinę, którą potem wykorzystywano do wyrobu cegieł. W jakiejś książce jest informacja, że strycharzy którzy gnoili glinę krócej jak pięć czy siedem lat oddawano pod sąd...

----------


## geologrambit

Dzięki balto ale twoje recepty nikomu sie nie przy dadzą bo trzeba się troszkę znać na glinie by wiedzieć z jaka mamy do czynienia i wtedy jak zrobić zaprawę i do czego ,czyli na jaką ścianę to dajemy ,cegła, słoma, tynk wapienny ,itong  lub inne jak gruby tynk chcemy uzyskać i ile warstw  położymy ,sam wiem dobrze jak to robić  mogę do radzić nie potrzebuje porad,zwlaszcza takich ,bez urazy ale zrobiles jakąś mieszankę w życiu z tego co podał?i jakiś tynk?

----------


## geologrambit

Z książek na ten temat mogę ci podać wiele przepisów ale czy będziesz je umiał zastosować? A mam ich wiele ale bez wiedzy o  glinie na wiele ci się nie  z dadzą.to co tutaj wszyscy opisujecie w tych przepisach nie jest glina! Wiecie to! Glina to materiał  niewysortowany zawierający w swoim składzie frakcje pyłu ,piasku ,żwiru i kamieni a także iłu, an nawet głazy narzutowe kilku metrowe ,to jest prawdziwa glina ,a to co używamy w budowlane to są iły tłuste minerały ,najbardziej znane to,illit montmorylonit i inne jest ich bardzo dużo, niektóre z nich potrafią wchłaniać w swoje struktury krystalograficzne duże ilości wody np.ośmiokrotnie powiększać swoją objętość to właśnie te cechy tych minerałów są wykorzystywane w absorpcji wody w glinach ,.to obszerna wiedza ale ciekawa ,studiował em geologię czwartorzędu to ostatni okres w historii ziemi gdzie powstawały właśnie powierzchniowe osady gliny i piasku w okresie ostatnich zlodowaceń ,to po prostu materiał wytopiony z lodowca dlatego taki niewysortowany ,,trudno znaleźć więc czyste minerały  ilaste bez dodatków zawsze będzie tam trochę domieszek innych frakcji ,chodzi o to. By było ich jak najmniej wtedy mamy tzw.tłustą glinę ale jeszcze dochodzi inny skład mineralny każdej gliny,dlatego różne jej właściwości i kolory CDN.pozdrawaim

----------


## Balto

Chwilowo ćwiczę stare przepisy na tynki mineralne, zaprawy do cegły i naprawdę one działają :smile: 
Z drugiej strony co za problem komuś podać... a w starych knigach fakt jest napisane jak rozpoznać tłustą a jak mniej tłustą glinę. Fakt trzeba umieć nakładać ale na tym świecie są różne aparaty (znam kilka takich) którzy twierdzą, że to co nasze pradziady robiły nie było takie głupie.
Stąd pisałem o "latowaniu" a powinienem o gnojeniu gliny. Fakt nie jest czysta i zawiera zanieczyszczenia, ale gnojenie powinno pozwolić na ich eliminację i otrzymanie jak najczystszego i najbardziej wartościowego towaru... a to, że dzisiejszym świecie wszystko musi być "błyskawiczne" i "gotowe do użycia", to kto tam panie będzie czekał na glinę...
Przy okazji - ja mam wykształcenie z innej branży, a to co wiem to wiedza zdobywana w różnych miejscach i od różnych osób...

----------


## adam_mk

Masz na myśli wtrącenia margla (węglanu magnezu) częste w glinach najpospolitszych.
Im więcej margla tym dłużej trza było ją gnoić.
Są jednak i takie, których wcale nie trzeba!

Cegłę wyrabiano na terenie całego kraju. Z glin "takich sobie", bo takie są gdzie rzucisz kamieniem.
No to i tynki z TYCH glin trzeba było nauczyć się robić...To opracowano odpowiednie metody...
A jest też i kaolin w kilku miejscach... Porcelanę z niego robili i robią...

Bierzemy garstkę gliny.
W dłoniach walcujemy z niej wałeczek o średnicy około 1cm i długości z 10-15cm.
Zwijamy z niego obrączkę, pierścień..
Patrzymy co wyszło...
Jak nie popęka - glina jest tłusta tak, że ZA tłusta!
Będzie spory skurcz, pęknięcia, odpadanie od podłoża...
Jak popęka w kilku miejscach (więcej jak w dwóch a mniej jak w pięciu) glina jest DOBRA!
Można ją minimalnie dostosować po małym teście na jakim kawałku MAŁĄ ilością piasku.
Jak się poprzerywa - jest za chuda!
Taka trzeba dotłuścić dodatkiem bardziej tłustej.

To taki najprostszy test, zawsze działa i daje odpowiedź - z czym mamy do czynienia - natychmiast.

Na kawałku blachy rysujemy okrąg o promieniu 15cm.
Wycinamy z niego dokładnie ćwiartkę.
Zwijamy ją w stożek, dorabiamy denko z trzonkiem i sypiemy do wnętrza tyle śrutu ołowianego , aby całość ważyła DOKŁADNIE 300 gram.
Wysokość tego stożka dzielimy na TRZY,
W odległości 2/3 od czubka stożka rysujemy kreskę.

To zawsze sprawdzający się przyrząd do poprawnego ustalenia potrzebnej konsystencji wyprawy glinowej.
Glinę wkładamy do jakiego naczynia, dodajemy wody i rozrabiamy.
Wstawiamy przyrząd.
Jak zanurzy się do kreski - konsystencja jest DOBRA.

To taki elementaż...

Adam M.

----------


## Balto

Adam: jesteś wielki ukłony przed Tobą za wiedzę. Pewnie pod za dzień lub dwa przekopię moje zasoby i sprawdzę co pisano wcześniej... może być ciekawe porównanie.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak dużo wcześniej?
 :Lol: 
Bo jak się cofniesz do lat 1882-3 to receptury takie bardziej aromatyczne są...
Z gnojuweczką, moczem, krowieńcem...
Paździerzy konopnych też nie uświadczysz teraz...
Zostają... pokrzywy...

Adam M.

----------


## Balto

Najstarsze knigi mam z końca XVIII w.... W tym jedną o ciegielni wyrobie cegły i takich tam coś o tym jak budować gospodarstwo z nawet ciut wcześniejszego okresu też...
Z knigi ad 1754: w wypadku murowania ścian radzą dodawać sieczki i/lub słomy im wilgotniejsza tym lepiej. Poza tym ściany mają być "nad 4 do 6 calów wyższe" niż plan bo i tak siądą...
Z książki z końca XIX w. podział i rozpoznanie: "gliny zawierające w sobie stosunkowo mały przydział piasku, zowiemy tłustemi, w dotknięciu bowiem, wydają się gładkiemi, a po zarobieniu z małą ilością wody wydają ciasto lepie t.j. przylegające do ciał z któremi przychodzi w zetknięcie. Po zarobieniu zaś z większą ilością wody, gliny tego rodzaju dają massę ślizgą w dotknięciu bardzo delikatną..."
Ad 1847: (o rozpoznaniu gliny)  "Z natury dobra do cegły glina jest jeżeli łatwo się w karty łupać da i wyginać bez rwania się; czyli pryskania, jeżeli jest ciągłą w nacinaniu gładką, połyskliwą, nawilgnioną i gnieciona w palcach kolor na niej swój zostawia. Wygląda ona czerwonawo , lub sinożóltawo mając w sobie troszkę occianu żeleziego, ziemię garncarską (zdunówkę) lub krzemyczkowatą (dziarstwinę) z 1/4 lub 1/3 miałkiego odmulonego piasku"
Pozycja z r. 1917 - o ścianach z gliny: składają się z gliny tzw. surówki z dodatkiem czarnoziemu (główny) a także sól, krew i nawóz i po dodaniu wody formuje się z tego gęste ciasto. Można dodać także 2% siarczanu miedzi....

----------


## aglar

Odświeżam. a czy podobnego efektu nie uzyska się za pomocą zaprawy szamotowej? W składzie też jest glina.

----------


## aglar

Od razu napiszę o co chodzi, chciałbym uzyskać taki efekt jak na tym kominku i podobną warstwę zastosować na ścianie przylegającej i suficie (k-g):



Jakieś pomysły? Jako pierwsza myśl przyszła mi glina.

----------


## enzo_

Pytanko o sam budulec.
Tynk będzie wykonywany w bloku z wielkiej płyty (ściany: betonowe, mutowane z cegły i gips promont).
Zależy mi na jak najmniejszej ingerencji w skład tynku czyli piach, glina, słoma i tyle :smile: 
Chce po wyschnięciu uzyskać jasną barwę: jasno szarą  a jeszcze chętniej beżową - im jaśniejsza tym lepsza.
i tu pytanie: Gdzie w Polsce kupić możliwie najjaśniejszą glinę nadającą się do użycia na tynk? lub W jakiej części polski występuje jasna Glina?

Tynk chcę wykonać dwuwarstwowo i potrzebuje materiału na wierzchnią warstwę, chcę uniknąć korzystania z gotowych rozwiązań firmy claytek lub czy american clay.
pozdrawiam

ps: kominek z poprzedniego postu ma idealny kolor :smile:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Co powiesz o tym kolorze ?

----------


## Greg_OR

Witam, napisałem posta ale chyba wyleciał bo podałem adres cegielni w Opatówku pod Kaliszem, która robi gotowe mieszanki tynków glinianych, czyste szaleństwo (labo coś źle klinąłem).
W każdym razie w tej cegielni robią też płyty gliniane i nawet takie z rurkami do ogrzewania, wysłałem maila z pytaniem o ceny, zobaczymy.
Ja będę się budował pod Wrockiem i mam nadzieję, że pod koniec lata też się pochwalę swoimi tynkami, cegielnia jest niedaleko, w tygodniu podjadę po jakąś próbkę mączki glinianej.
Mam pytanie do tych, którzy dodawali włókien polipropylenowych, czyli do K160 głównie, czy robiłeś próbki w tych samych proporcjach ale bez włókien? No i jakie konkretnie te włókna, jakiej długości, bo z tego co widzę to są od 12mm do 30mm, i co dla ciebie znaczy "trochę włókna polipropylenowego", o ilość/proporcje chodzi  :smile: 
A do pana zduna pytanie, czy ten kolor to sprawa domieszek, czy taka glina?
Ja do zabawy z dzieciakami, kupiłem glinę rzeźbiarską, o konsystencji plasteliny i były dostępne 2 rodzaje czerwona i biała, i rzeczywiście po wyschnięciu jedna jest nawet mocno bordo, a druga tak jak te kominki powyżej.

------
PS Jeszcze, co do jednego z wcześniejszych postów - czy was też śmieszy to, że technologie stosowane od wieków bada się teraz w "instytutach budownictwa eksperymentalnego"?
Zachęcam też wszystkich do 'recenzji' swoich tynków po latach, jakie wrażenia,czy jakieś problemy, czy malowaliście i czym, czy goście odczuwają różnicę itp.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Greg_OR

Dostałem odpowiedź z cegielni:



> W odpowiedzi na zapytanie podaje informacje dotyczace tynków glininych.
> Tynk gruboziarnisty-1200 kg-382 zł
> Tynk drobnoziarnisty 1000 kg -531 zł  
> W skład wchodzi glinka mielona i piasek (odpowiednie proporcje) wydajnosc z
> big bag to około 600 litrów gotowej zaprawy.
> Co do płyt grzewczychwym 60 cm-100 cm. Z zatapiana rurka o srednicy 16
> (firmy Uponor) około 7,50 metra na jedna płyte. Cena za szt to 120 zł .
> Podaje tez cene na plyty glinian
> - gr 22 mm-29,22 zł
> -  gr 16 mm-25,53 zł.podane ceny to ceny brutto.


Fajnie, że jest taka oferta, wiadomo, że to produkcja w małych seriach, ale w przypadku płyt ceny 10x większe w porównaniu do G-K nie upowszechnią tego produktu. To samo tyczy się tynków, z tego co tu wyczytałem to tona mączki glinianej to 200-250zł, tona piasku niech będzie 40zł, 1200kg mieszanki tynkowej będzie w proporcji 1:3 miało 300kg mączki i 900kg piasku co daje ok. 100-120zł, więc za wymieszanie płacimy 260.
To jest i tak dużo taniej niż gotowe produkty np. na rynku niemieckim (tynki od ok. 170Euro/1200kg). 
Takie czasy, najzdrowszy, naturalny materiał budowlany kopany odkrywkowo jest teraz Eko eksperymentalny i ekskluzywny, kiedyś w wiejskich chatach teraz na salonach  :wink:

----------


## MhUser

zainteresowałem się tynkami z gliny
wzsystko wygląda pięknie tylko najniższa cena materiał + robocizna to 80zł/m2 na moje 300-400 m2
z czego materiał jeśli zmieszam sam to 1500-2000 zł; 5000-8000 jeśli kupie gotowe mieszanki
wychodzi na to że materiał 20 zł m2 a robocizne liczą po 60 zł m2

pomyślałem że kupie gotową mieszankę i zrobie sobie sam i wyjdzie taniej niż zwykłe tynki maszynowe
nie musze mieć 100% równo
odpadnie od ściany ?

----------


## adam_mk

TAK!
Ze trzy razy...
Ale potem...
Złapiesz dryg, ceny znasz...
Możesz tak zarabiać i to nawet dobrze.
Jak masz czas i glinę - sam sobie zmieszaj.

Coś dodam...
Glina to materiał wręcz CUDOWNY!
Jak odpadnie to... zgarniesz, zmienisz proporcje, dodasz wody i... ponownie nałożysz!
Spęka to... odbijesz, zgarniesz, zmienisz proporcje, dodasz wody i... ponownie nałożysz!
Można w tym reliefy tworzyć...
Znudzi się to... odbijesz, zgarniesz, dodasz wody i... ponownie nałożysz!
Jak będziesz na tym etapie to 100zł/m2 spokojnie, bo tanio.

Adam M.

----------


## munia_k

A jak z pękaniem przy wysokich temperaturach? Dodaje się jakieś plastyfikatory czy sama glina i woda?

----------


## adam_mk

Glina woda i... PIASEK.

I coś jeszcze...
Jak pamiętam, to gdzieś kiedyś wlazłem na polską normę tynku z gliny.

Adam M.

----------


## Stary Traper

Witam wszystkich
Temat niezmiernie ciekawy
mam pytanie do fachowców,czy jak jak obłożę ściany w kotłowni, płytkami z ciętej cegły szamotowej i położę na tym gładż  gipsową to czy uzyskam
efekt docieplenia pomieszczenia ?
Ściany będą się chyba w jakimś stopniu nagrzewały od kotła i temperatury w kottowni,a po wygaszeniu pieca,przez jakiś czas będą to ciepło oddawały?
Czy dać sobie spokój i położyć normalny tynk np. cementowo wapienny?
Sorry za zamieszanie ale nie wiedziałem gdzie takie pytanie zadać

----------


## adam_mk

Krótko?

- Pomysł kompletnie do dupy.

Dłużej?
- Jak zjeść ciastko i mieć ciastko?
Mylisz żarowytrzymałość, akumulację cieplną i termoizolacyjność.
Papier nieźle termoizoluje.
Biedacy wkładali gazety do butów i pod koszulę, aby nie marznąć.
Wytapetuj tę kotłownię stuzłotówkami dla termoizolacji, w końcu - to papier.

O tym jak to zadziała decyduje fizyka budowli.
Skup się na jej bodaj ramowym poznaniu.

Adam M.

----------


## Stary Traper

Dzięki za sprowadzenie mnie na ziemię.
Myślałem o czymś na ściany aby kumulowało ciepło,a gdy zajdzie konieczność
wygaszenia pieca i np. wyjazd na dwa,trzy dni aby w tym czasie oddawało to ciepło,
aby nie dopuścić do zamarznięcia rur,izolacja na rurach jest ,ale pozostaje obawa.
Dzięki za odzew

----------


## adam_mk

TO BARDZO DŁUGO NIE ZAMARZNIE!!!

Woda najgęściejsza (najcięższa) jest jak ma 4stC.
W bardzo wymrożonej piwnicy wyziębia się do np. 0stC i... płynie do góry, do mieszkania, gdzie... się ogrzewa o kilka stopni.
Potem opada i... cykl się powtarza.
Masz zamiar zostawiać to na 6 miesięcy zimy bez ogrzewania?
Po co Ci kocioł i kaloryfery na lato?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak kotłownię masz w PIWNICY to ziemia sama Ci ją ogrzeje na tyle, aby była ponad 0stC.
Zadbaj, aby tam przeciągu nie było. Zamknij okienko i śpij spokojnie.

Adam M.

----------


## Stary Traper

Dzięki za naświetlenie tematu
Niestety kotłownia jest dobudowana do domu,praktycznie na tym samym poziomie co podłoga w chałupie
Może inaczej zapytam; czy jest coś czym można wyłożyć ściany aby kumulowało w jakimś stopniu ciepło a w przypadku 
wygaszenia pieca na kilka dni ,oddawało to ciepło?
Czy może dać sobie spokój?
Pytam bo temat mnie zaciekawił,myślałem nad gliną,ale chyba nie tędy droga.
Dlatego pytałem o cegły szamotowe,bo przecież stare piece kaflowe były wykładane szamotem i długo po wygaszeniu były ciepłe.
Przepraszam za zaśmiecanie tematu i dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## adam_mk

Dziura w kotle.
Potrzebny spawacz.
Wspawać mufę 6/4" i wkręcić w to grzałkę z termostatem nastawionym na np.10stC.
Grzałka nisko w kotle.

Nie jesteś w stanie zagrzać wnętrza do 300stC, tak jak grzejesz piec kaflowy.
Szamot nic tu nie pomoże.
No... 100 ton szamotu zagrzanego do 30stC może, ale to już piec chlebowy ze sporej piekarni.  :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Stary Traper

Dziękuję za rozjaśnienie tematu.Pomyślę nad jakim buforem,trochę miejsca jest do wykorzystania.
To już w innym wątku aby nie zaśmiecać niezwykle ciekawego tematu

----------


## anhviet

Hejka.

Ja wlasnie bawie sie w tynki gliniane na starym domu zrobionym z kamienia, gliny i drewna.
Dom nie ma tynkow na zewnatrz tylko kamien, drewno i zaprawa. 
W srodku sciany zrobione zostaly z bialej gliny i piasku oraz sieczki i musze powiedziec, ze to super wyglada.
Planuje zrobic wlasnie pierwszy tynk gliniany na 2 warstwy 
- sieczka,piasek,glina - i potem gliniana gladz tzn. glina + piasek. 1/4 moze 1/5..
Slyszalem, ze ktos stosowal szklo wodne na koniec aby zwiekszyc odpornosc na deszcz ? 
Druga opcje, ktora ostatnio widzialem, gdzies w necie to chlopak zrobil wodoodporny tynk gliniany ale 3 warstwowy ... ostatnia warsta to bylo:
piasek, glina, skurszona skala!!! i sieczka i na koniec olej lenny - twierdzil, ze woda nie niszczy takiego tynku i ze mozna spokojnie wykonac podloge z tego. 
Ciekawa sprawa - i sam tak zamierzam sprobowac. 

Dom stoi na wysokosci 1200mnpm wiec w zimie warunku tutaj moga byc "skrajne" i jestem ciekawy jak to wytrzyma na zewnatrz. 
Planuje wydluzenie dachu tak aby pod katem zakrywal sciany tak do 50cm wysokosci od ziemi - od dolu bedzie tynk wapienny - moze cementowo - wapienny (ale niestety jest duza ogolnie wilgoc terenu dookola wiec nie mam za bardzo wyjscia) - za to dom w srodku w 1 pokoju jest w miare suchy ... w miare, bo byl przeciek w dachu, a dom tak stal. Dach zostal naprawiony wiec mam nadzieje, wilgotnosc sie wyrowna w pozostalych pomieszczeniach i bedzie spoko.

Tutaj jest pierwszy filmik, ktory zrobilem w trakcie 1 pracy ze starym domem takze mozna sobie zobaczyc jak to wyglada.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4_BSN6zIp1A 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## _vviktor_

Jeden obraz wart więcej niż tysiąc słów.

Tynki gliniane:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2ftQFPCccI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTY6arzNs24

Glina jako budulec:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5El1PjkYSQ4

----------

